# Official TT 'RS' Details and pictures **PRICE GUIDE on p19**



## kmpowell

*Source: Audi UK
Date: 3/3/2009*

*The Audi TT RS:
A Pure Driving Machine developing 340 bhp*

Latest standard bearer for celebrated Audi RS range pays homage to 1980s quattros with high-tech five-cylinder power

- New TT RS Coupe and Roadster debut at the 2009 Geneva Motor Show (March 5th to 15th) and open for UK order in late March priced at £42,980 OTR for the Coupe and £44,880 OTR for the Roadster - first deliveries in June
- First modern day Audi model since the emblematic quattro coupes of the 1980s to feature charismatic five-cylinder power in a new high-tech form that makes 340PS and 30mpg a reality
- 340PS from 5,400rpm to 6,700rpm, 450Nm from 1,600rpm to 5,300rpm, 0-62mph in 4.6 seconds (Roadster 4.7 seconds), top speed limited to 155mph but can be increased at extra cost to 174mph, combined mpg 30.7 (Roadster 29.7mpg)
- RS 4-style Sport button boosts throttle response and further enriches exhaust note
- New six-speed manual transmission, enhanced quattro system capable of diverting almost all torque output rearwards, TT RS-specific sports chassis lowered by 10mm (Audi magnetic ride adaptive damping available at extra cost)

At the 2009 Geneva Motor Show (March 5th to 15th) the spirit of the revolutionary Audi quattro coupés of the 1980s will be reborn for the 21st Century in the TT RS, a remarkable fusion of these two emotive modern day Audi hallmarks equipped with a new high-tech, 340PS interpretation of the quattro's evocative five-cylinder turbo engine. Available to order in the UK in Coupe and Roadster forms from late March priced at £42,980 OTR and £44,880 OTR, the new high performance sports cars will reach their first customers in June.

The successor to the five-cylinder, 200PS-plus turbo charged petrol engine that delivered premier league power with a famously charismatic engine note in the rally-bred quattro road cars of the Eighties blends that same unmistakeable acoustic character with performance and economy that epitomises the modern day Audi RS.

Ultra compact, and weighing in at a low 183kg, the new TFSI engine is a perfect accompaniment to the lightweight aluminium and steel hybrid TT bodyshell, helping to keep the kerb weight of the RS Coupe down to 1,450kg, and contributing to an exceptional power-to-weight ratio of 234PS per ton. This weight consciousness is reflected in a 4.6-second 0-62mph sprint time and, more unexpectedly for an overtly performance focussed sports car, in a combined fuel economy figure of 30.7 mpg. In common with many high performance Audi models, the TT RS is electronically limited at the factory to a top speed of 155mph, but for the fortunate few enjoying regular access to derestricted tarmac, the limit can be raised at extra cost to 174mph.

*RS 4-style Sport button*
The prodigious power is accessed by way of a new rapid-shifting six-speed close ratio manual gearbox, and the exhilarating surge triggered by each successive gear shift is enlivened by a sonorous soundtrack that is a much loved trademark of five-cylinder engines. This addictive accompaniment can be further amplified by pressing a Sport button on the transmission tunnel which not only alters throttle response but also opens a flap in the left exhaust tailpipe to further intensify the exhaust sound.

To ensure that the high levels of torque involved are employed as gainfully as possible the latest incarnation of the hydraulic multi-plate-clutch-based quattro system designed specifically for transverse engine installations oversees measured transmission to the four driven wheels. The hydraulic clutch is capable of directing the majority of torque from front to rear if sensors deem this necessary.

The equilibrium made possible by quattro drive and by the counterbalancing effect of positioning the hybrid body's 31% steel content (Roadster 42%) towards the rear contributes to a feeling of exceptional neutrality on challenging roads. The sophisticated, aluminium-intensive McPherson strut front and four-link rear suspension with RS-specific settings backs this up with incredible agility and composure.

At extra cost the standard sports chassis can also be equipped with the Audi magnetic ride adaptive damping system incorporating sophisticated dampers filled with a magnetorheological fluid containing minute magnetic particles that can be influenced by an electromagnetic field. By applying a voltage to the system's electromagnets, the viscosity of the fluid is altered by the affected magnetic particles, increasing resistance to damper movement to iron out pitch and roll when necessary, and reducing resistance when ride comfort takes precedence.

*ESP with Sport mode*
The reassurance to drive the TT with the conviction that befits an RS model is provided by sizeable ventilated disc brakes with black four-piston aluminium callipers and diameters of 370mm at the front and 310mm at the rear. The Electronic Stabilization Program (ESP) adds to that reassurance without excessively numbing performance or dulling feedback and adjustability thanks to its Sport mode, which prevents the system from retarding engine output to monitor traction and delays braking intervention for as long as possible. ESP can also be fully switched off.

From their sizeable, air-gulping front intakes, through extended side sills and stunning 18-inch 5 twin-spoke alloy wheels to the downforce-maximising fixed rear spoiler and enlarged oval tailpipes, the latest TTs signal intent but with a degree of restraint that is in keeping with Audi RS tradition. Customers wanting to keep the lowest possible profile can even opt to replace the fixed rear spoiler with a more discreet version which raises and retracts automatically.

Inside, the highly favoured TT sports interior is finished exclusively in black, with brushed aluminium inlays and aluminium footrests and pedals providing contrast and RS logos adorning the heated Silk Nappa leather sports seats, the thickly-rimmed flat-bottomed steering wheel, the rev counter and the door sill trims. True to Audi RS form, the standard Driver's Information System has additional displays for boost pressure and oil temperature, and also includes a lap timer for circuit use.

Customers looking for maximum differentiation can add 19-inch or 20-inch wheels, bucket seats with folding backrests and even Ibis White or Phantom black painted interior inlays at extra cost, in addition to the latest navigation and multimedia options.

*Press Pictures*
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090003_small.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090005_small.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090006_small.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090007_small.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090010_small.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090011_small.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090012_small.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090014_small.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090015_small.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090016_small.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090017_small.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090018_small.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090019_small.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090020_small.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090021_small.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090022_small.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090023_small.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090024_small.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090025_small.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090027_small.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090028_small.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090029_small.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090030_small.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090031_small.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090032_small.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090033_small.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090034_small.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090035_small.jpg


----------



## kmpowell

Audi Germany Press release which has a few other details 

*Source: Audi AG
Date: 3/3/2009

The Audi TT RS:
A Pure Driving Machine developing 340 bhp*

Audi is once again producing a five-cylinder engine - and a very special one at that. Arriving at dealerships this summer, the TT RS has a turbocharged 2.5-liter engine with direct gasoline injection; it produces 250 kW (340 bhp) and 450 Nm (331.90 lb.-ft.) of torque. The blazing five-cylinder engine enables the TT RS to perform extraordinary feats. In conjunction with quattro permanent all-wheel drive and a high-performance chassis, the engine makes the compact Audi TT RS a top-notch sports car - available as a coupé or roadster.

Sporty five-cylinder gasoline engines have a long legacy at Audi. The most famous is arguably the turbocharged 2.1-liter engine in the Audi quattro. The first version, which was launched in 1980, offered an impressive 147 kW (200 bhp). And the Sport quattro from 1984, directly inspired by motorsport, delivered a whopping 225 kW (306 bhp). For 25 years, turbochargers and quattro have been a dynamic formula for success.

Audi has resumed using this recipe. Designed from scratch, the five-cylinder engine combines a turbocharger with FSI direct gasoline injection to elevate the TT RS to a high-performance sports car. The TFSI delivers 250 kW (340 bhp) from a displacement of 2,480 cc (151.34 cu in): a specific output of 100.8 kW (137.1 bhp) per liter.

The power-to-weight ratio is also outstanding. In the case of the Coupé, which weighs in at a mere 1,450 kilograms (3,196.70 pounds), the power-to-weight ratio is just 4.3 kilograms per bhp. The Roadster has a weight of 1,510 kilograms (3,328.98 pounds) and a power-to-weight ratio of 4.4 kilograms per bhp - thanks to its extremely lightweight and largely aluminum body constructed as per the Audi Space Frame principle.

The TT RS Coupé rockets from 0 to 100 km/h (0 to 62.14 mph) in 4.6 seconds; the Roadster needs just a tenth of a second longer. The limited top speed of 250 km/h (155.34 mph) is merely the official figure for both versions; as an option, Audi can increase it to 280 km/h (173.98 mph).

Almost even more impressive is the aggressive pulling power. The maximum torque of 450 Nm (331.90 lb.-ft.) is always available between 1,600 and 5,300 rpm. In addition, the TT RS overtakes without the slightest effort. Last but not least, its engine makes passengers' skin tingle time and again thanks to its speedy and powerful response, its inspiring free-revving character, and its unmistakably guttural tailpipes: five-cylinder classical music by Audi!

*Compact and Lightweight: The Five-cylinder TFSI*
As an uncompromising sports-car engine, the 2.5-liter TFSI is ultra-compact. Just 49 centimeters (19.29 inches) in length, it is ideally suited for transverse installation in the TT RS. And its weight of just 183 kilograms (403.45 pounds) also sets a record. The crankcase is made of vermicular-graphite cast iron. This high-tech material unites the utmost in strength with low weight; it has otherwise only been used for the large TDI engines from Audi. Perfectly placed reinforcements enhance the block's loadability. The lightweight cylinder head, the pistons, and the connecting rod are lightweight as well as high-strength.

The ultra-powerful five-cylinder engine is extremely fuel-efficient, requiring an average of just 9.2 liters/100 km [25.57 mpg] as regards the Coupé (Roadster: 9.5 l/100 km [24.76 mpg]). Switchable flaps in the intake manifold mix the incoming air in a calculated configuration. Injected at a pressure as high as 120 bar by the common-rail system, the gasoline swirls intensely in the combustion chamber - which in turn cools the walls. This subsequently facilitates a compression ratio of 10.0:1, which is very high for a turbocharged engine. Both of the adjustable camshafts, controlled via chains, also enhance charging efficiency with respect to the air-fuel mixture.

The large turbocharger generates up to 1.2 bar of boost pressure. The intercooler, fed air ideally by the lower segment of the single frame radiator grille, reduces the temperature of compressed air by over 80 percent at full load.

When an Audi TT RS driver pushes the standard Sport button on the center tunnel, a flap installed in the left exhaust tailpipe renders the exhaust noise even more robust and intense while boosting engine responsiveness. An optional Sport exhaust system is available with matt black tailpipe trims and sound flap.

*For Purists: The Driveline*
The Audi TT RS is the first classic sports car in the Audi RS family. Like the RS 4 and the RS 6, the Audi TT RS was developed by quattro GmbH as a pure, no-holds-barred driving machine. A new six-speed manual transmission conveys the engine's tremendous power, and permits easy and precise operation thanks to a specially designed shift lever boasting particularly short shift travel. The transmission's defining characteristics are a high efficiency ratio and a sportily narrow spread of the gear ratios.

The Audi TT RS features quattro permanent all-wheel drive as standard equipment. Its heart lies at the rear axle: an electronically controlled, hydraulic multi-plate clutch. If a situation calls for it, the clutch redirects a majority of the torque input from the front wheels to the rear wheels.

Within milliseconds, a powerful electrical pump in conjunction with an accumulator presses together the clutch's plates via hydraulic pressure. Additions to the quattro powertrain include a constant velocity joint before the propeller shaft and a compact rear-axle differential - both are heavy-duty components.

The quattro drivetrain grants the Audi TT RS outstanding traction, fascinating dynamics, and superb stability. Winding rural routes or some laps around a racetrack allow the superior handling to shine. The precise and responsive steering, the instantaneous reactions of the chassis, the neutrality at the cornering limit, the grip while exiting a curve, and - time and again - the engine's thrilling power: every mile in an Audi TT RS exudes the distilled essence of sportiness.

*High-tech Excellence from Audi: Chassis and Body*
The chassis of the Audi TT RS builds on the cutting-edge foundation of the base TT design. The four-link rear suspension, which handles longitudinal and lateral forces separately, plays a crucial role. The electromechanical steering is highly efficient and the power steering adjusts to the vehicle's speed. With aluminum in the front and sheet steel in the back, the body's innovative mixture of materials results in a well-balanced axle-load distribution, excellent crash safety, and the outstanding rigidity which lays the cornerstone for the car's precise handling.

The standard sports chassis, which lowers the body by 10 millimeters (0.39 inches), features tightly tuned springs and shock absorbers. The optional Audi magnetic ride adaptive damping system allows the driver to select one of two modes for the shock absorbers by simply pushing the Sport button. Dynamic mode enables the TT RS to hug the road; Comfort mode provides a pleasantly balanced ride perfect for long journeys.

The sportiest version in the TT model line boasts 18-inch wheels fitted with 245/45 tires. They are complemented by mighty ventilated disc brakes, which measure 370 millimeters (14.57 inches) in diameter at the front and 310 millimeters (12.20 inches) at the rear. So that heat dissipates quickly, the front friction rings are perforated. They, in turn, are connected by hollow pins to the aluminum brake discs, which are encircled by black four-piston brake calipers made of aluminum and bearing RS logos.

The Electronic Stabilization Program (ESP) can be switched off partially or entirely. In Sport mode, the engine does not intervene to monitor traction and, correspondingly, the brakes engage later than otherwise. In the second mode, the ESP is fully deactivated.

*The Face of Power: The Exterior*
At just 4.20 meters (13.78 feet) in length, the vigorously compact Audi TT RS hints at its explosive potential from the very first glimpse. The front spoiler tapers downward into a splitter, reminiscent of a racing car. The large and squared air inlets have diamond-shaped inserts. And the high-gloss black single frame grille with a frame in matt aluminum look and the TT RS badge bear the same styling. The xenon plus headlights with LED daytime running lights notify faraway drivers that an Audi TT RS is approaching.

The sides of the vehicle are accentuated by large wheels in 5 twin-spoke design, vigorous side sills, and exterior-mirror casings in matt aluminum look. At the tail end, the two large oval exhaust tailpipes - spaced apart - are encircled by a diffuser insert. Here, too, is a TT RS badge. A stationary rear spoiler is standard, though customers can opt for one which automatically extends and retracts. Thanks to a drag coefficient of just 0.3, the 2+2-seat coupé and the two-seat roadster glide effortlessly through the wind. Audi offers the TT RS in eight colors. Among them are four exclusive options: Daytona Gray, pearl effect; Mugello Blue, pearl effect; Sepang Blue, pearl effect; and Suzuka Gray, metallic. The Roadster's soft top comes in black or dark gray.

*Exclusive Character: Interior and Equipment Packages*
The dynamic exterior of the Audi TT RS is matched by the interior. The leather multifunction sports steering wheel has an especially thick rim, is flat-bottomed, and is covered with perforated leather. Integrated in the instrument panel, the driver information system can display boost pressure and oil temperature as well as a lap timer for chronicling feats at the racetrack. The door handles consist of two slim strips - typical of Audi RS models. An automatic climate-control system and the concert sound system are standard, as are an electrohydraulic soft top and an electric wind deflector for the Roadster.

The entire interior is black. The heated sports seats feature an Alcantara/leather combination with silver contrasting stitching and embossed TT RS logos in the front backrests. Additional badges and logos appear on the steering wheel, in the rev counter, and on the door sill trims. The inlays are made from brushed aluminum. Floor mats feature silver piping trim; footrests and pedals are in aluminum look.

Audi offers TT RS customers a diverse range of optional equipment: variably styled wheels measuring 18, 19 or 20 inches in diameter; bucket seats with folding backrests; seat upholstery in Silk Nappa leather with perforations or Fine Nappa leather with special TT perforations; inlays with Ibis White or Phantom Black paint finish as well as matt aluminum-look inlays for the exterior. In addition, there are high-tech navigation and multimedia systems available. Sales of the Audi TT RS begin in March; deliveries are scheduled to begin this summer.

*The equipment, data and prices stated here refer to the model range offered for sale in Germany. Subject to amendment; errors and omissions excepted.*


----------



## 98RON

Power/torque-spread/performance/economy stats look superb.

Mag ride should be standard at well north of £40K.

LOVE the wheels.

Good news that the fixed rear wing is optional......

AWESOME CAR!!


----------



## rustyintegrale

Makes spending say £10-15k on a properly sorted big turbo upgrade, decent suspension, exhaust system, brakes and wheels look cheap.

Plus you get to drive the classic TT and probably leave this behind too... :wink:


----------



## ians-tt

£43 k before options, satnav, mag ride, decent wheels, your looking at 46k,thankfully you can get rid of fixed spoiler [smiley=book2.gif] . But i'm still saving. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## McKenzie

It's a nice bit of kit but at that price i feel like you should get more styling for you're money. am i the only one in thinking that the spy pictures taken make the front bumper look really mean and huge compared to the official TT RS which doesnt really differ from the TTS styling. nice car but just isnt quite what i expected really :?


----------



## Redscouse

I will own one, give it a year or 2  

Sounds an awesome machine, but as mentioned by others, expected some differences on the exterior that had the WoW factor!


----------



## Jae

Nice point here



> A stationary rear spoiler is standard, though customers can opt for one which automatically extends and retracts.


Guess that is going to be popular then and drive sales.


----------



## Fac51

43k (before extras) for a TT? Sorry but that's just just crazy for a TT. You could have a 6-series for just 7k more (which is what you would spend in extras anyway). Or a used R8 for 59k (if you went crazy with the options list)!

Also, is that a fixed spoiler I see? Surely one of the best features of the standard TT is flashing your ar*e at cars behind after you have creamed them!


----------



## pauly-b

Fac51 said:


> 43k (before extras) for a TT? Sorry but that's just just crazy for a TT. You could have a 6-series for just 7k more (which is what you would spend in extras anyway). Or a used R8 for 59k (if you went crazy with the options list)!
> 
> Also, is that a fixed spoiler I see? Surely one of the best features of the standard TT is flashing your ar*e at cars behind after you have creamed them!


It's certainly alot of money for a TT - but then the new Lotus Evora base model is £50k with no options at all - the launch cars fully optioned up are £58.5k!

The TTRS looks cheap in comparison, having said that I get the idea they are trying to get the basic price down with no Mag Ride as standard.

Having just bought a TTS it will 18 months at least before I look to change but I'm definately interested methinks..


----------



## DJE356

Here in France 43K£ is a little cheaper than the base price of a TTS manual! (43.5K£)


----------



## Toshiba

Looks like the dealer got some of it right this time....
Still need to see the full specs yet.


----------



## GoldenGonaz

I want that front bumper for my TTS, it looks immense! They can keep that rear wing though 

Edit, Just seen the new photoshopped photos you just added, the rear wing looks amazing too


----------



## Arne

The TTS has same drivetrain as TT RS, S-tronic (option), retractable rear spoiler and MR as standard.

The TT RS has same drivetrain as TTS, no S-tronic option and you have to pay extra for retractable rear spoiler and MR.

But the TT RS has 450 Nm from 1.600 to 5.300 rpm and 340 ps from 5.400 to 6.700 rpm.......and THAT is the BIG difference, and is what you are realy paying for - if you want it :wink:


----------



## BAMTT

Very very nice

I reckon it will look even better and go even better than the pic's/stats suggest

Despite my inherent love of spoilers not so sure on that one :?


----------



## mosoboh

black on black looks AMAZING!


----------



## 353S

http://www.quattive.com/Quattive/movies/Entries/2009/3/3_TTRS_DEBUT_MOVIE.html


----------



## senwar

Thats a LOT of money....


----------



## Teatime

Would like to know if they have rectified seat sag !!


----------



## M T Pickering

364 Months until my "Rs" arrives! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Still it should stop people sticking "Rs" Badges on their other TT's :roll:


----------



## Kristian_TT

senwar said:


> Thats a LOT of money....


Its 2 grand more than what a 1.8TFSI 160BHP TT starts at here in Norway. The TTS starts at 85 500


----------



## Arne

Kristian_TT said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a LOT of money....
> 
> 
> 
> Its 2 grand more than what a 1.8TFSI 160BHP TT starts at here in Norway. The TTS starts at 85 500
Click to expand...

My guess is that the TT RS will start at aprox 110-115.000£ in Norway.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ronin

Boxster money...


----------



## blackraptor

Nice car, but not too many diffrences than tts to pay 10K£ more!!


----------



## garyc

_ <<a remarkable fusion of these two emotive modern day Audi hallmarks equipped with a new high-tech, 340PS interpretation of the quattro's evocative five-cylinder turbo engine>>._

Marketing people eh? :roll:

Does this looks familiar:










Does the 'New' engine look familiar? Underneath the marketing hyperbole, the same 'lightweight alloy' basic engine has been used in the Canadian Jetta since 2005. I know from experience that RS engines are thoroughly made over and know VW use parts bins well. But thick end of £50k with options is way too much, even with 340ps. Encroaching on Cayman, M3 and GTR pricing territory.

£40k loaded would be more appropriate pricing.

I am sure that it will be good. Audi's margins certainly will be.

I look fwd to first road tests and inevitable Cayman/Boxster/Z4 twin turbo comparisons.


----------



## zorpas

So. its deff no s tronic option, right ?


----------



## PJLarge

Here's a pic of the motor:


----------



## Scooby-Doo

I'll have the front grill please,looks like it'll fit my 2.0T.


----------



## ricka

I like, muchly!!

Even that spoiler is starting to grow on me. Nice to see you still get the retractable option. Like the design of the front.

Don't think I'll be getting one.

Like others have said, I was expecting / would have liked to see more exterior styling that makes the RS more unique.

Looks good


----------



## R5T

The automatic rear spoiler will be an option, but not in combination with the 280 Km/h option.

Hans.


----------



## paintballnorge

Really, no S-tronic available as option on the RS?
That is what I love on my TTS, and the R8 here in Norway is too expensive..


----------



## steffan

Here is the motor R5T


----------



## steffan

> _Permanent four-wheel drive quattro ®
> Various substrates, fast curve effects, speed changes. Many factors - a claim the impressive power of the TT RS excellent in every situation on the road to bring. This ensures the best all-wheel drive quattro ®. Using a specially adapted Haldex clutch distributes the latest generation of the driving forces on all four wheels. Needs and access in a split second.
> 
> This means: Excellent driving dynamics on virtually any surface, better adhesion in curves and impressive traction. In addition, the powertrain, enabling the maximum torque of 450 Nm to be transferred. The result: a perfect combination of strength and innovative technology.
> _


----------



## GibTTS

Sorry to sound abit sad, but does anyone know what the CO2(g/Km) Emissions are for the TTRS?

If its below 225, we(the UK) wont be stung on Road Tax


----------



## conneem

GibTTS said:


> Sorry to sound abit sad, but does anyone know what the CO2(g/Km) Emissions are for the TTRS?
> 
> If its below 225, we(the UK) wont be stung on Road Tax


214g CO2/km so it's pretty good for that power.

I both laugh and cry when people in the UK say stung for road tax, here are the tax rates for Ireland [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Band A: cars that produce 0-120g/km CO2 - €100 road tax;
Band B: cars that produce 121g - 140g/km CO2 - €150 road tax;
Band C: cars that produce 141g-155g/km CO2 - €290 road tax;
Band D: cars that produce 156g-170g/km CO2 - €430 road tax;
Band E: cars that produce 171g-190g/km CO2 - €600 road tax;
Band F: cars that produce 191g-225g/km CO2 - €1,000 road tax;
Band G: cars that produce 226g/km CO2 and over - €2,000 road tax


----------



## p-torque.co.uk

Hmmm

I love my Z4M Coupe.....but this could tempt me. Plenty of tuning potential I think


----------



## oli660

With regards to the "permanent four wheel drive quattro", does it not just sound like the latest revision of Haldex that's already in new TT's?


----------



## UKLooney

The new M3 with DSG seems a much better option.


----------



## BAMTT

Engine still a bit far forward, but then Audi did do well with the RS4


----------



## conneem

UKLooney said:


> The new M3 with DSG seems a much better option.


But doesn't the M3 have a base price 8k more than the TT-RS


----------



## Toshiba

KMP - do you know when the release spec PDFs will hit Audi desktop?
Im told the RS seats are still extra - along with most other things too :-|


----------



## kmpowell

Toshiba said:


> KMP - do you know when the release spec PDFs will hit Audi desktop?


No sign of it yet, but the Audi UK press site is sometimes 24 hours behind the Audi Germany press site in terms of releasing info, so it could be a day or so yet. As soon as it appears i'll get it up though. 



Toshiba said:


> Im told the RS seats are still extra


Correct, I am also led to believe that Mag Ride, 19's, 20s and lots of other things are a cost option as well.


----------



## Jae

Press cars in the pics dont have Mag Ride on either.


----------



## Bryn

Whoa! those brakes are a bit nice 8)


----------



## R5T

steffan said:


> Here is the motor R5T


Thanks, it looks awesome.
The new R5T engine turn-up my hartbeat, it the only real Audi engine IMHO.

Hans.


----------



## syc23

Nice 20" RS4s, front end and rear end. Shame about the muppet spoiler and price. Wonder how much it would cost with buckets, Nav+, 20" RS4s, delimiter and MR is likely to cost....

Don't think my TT replacement is going to be a TT RS though. Would rather go RS4, GT3, CSL or even Z4M is better value. I'm sure they'll be plenty of used examples in a year or 2 for £15k less.


----------



## GoldenGonaz

How can TTS owner get their hands on that amazing front styling? After seeing these pics I can't look at my car without thinking the front doesn't look aggressive enough.


----------



## R5T

*Can the automatic rear spoiler handle speeds above 250 Km/h. ?*

Hans.


----------



## zorpas

GoldenGonaz said:


> How can TTS owner get their hands on that amazing front styling? After seeing these pics I can't look at my car without thinking the front doesn't look aggressive enough.


You are talking that the front of the TTS is not aggressive ?
Come on man, are you serious ?


----------



## kmpowell

R5T said:


> *Can the automatic rear spoiler handle speeds above 250 Km/h. ?*
> 
> Hans.


I've been led to believe that the delimiter package isn't going to be offered on cars not fitted with the spoiler.

Having said that though, I'm sure the likes of DMS will have it cracked and you will be able to get it done at your own risk.


----------



## Toshiba

GoldenGonaz said:


> How can TTS owner get their hands on that amazing front styling? After seeing these pics I can't look at my car without thinking the front doesn't look aggressive enough.


Looks like the lip just unbolts and the RS one goes on in its place.
You have to cover/remove the foglights.


----------



## R5T

Hans.


----------



## GoldenGonaz

zorpas said:


> GoldenGonaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can TTS owner get their hands on that amazing front styling? After seeing these pics I can't look at my car without thinking the front doesn't look aggressive enough.
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking that the front of the TTS is not aggressive ?
> Come on man, are you serious ?
Click to expand...

It's so straight, look at the RS, it' has more angle, looks meaner!


----------



## zorpas

GoldenGonaz said:


> zorpas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoldenGonaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can TTS owner get their hands on that amazing front styling? After seeing these pics I can't look at my car without thinking the front doesn't look aggressive enough.
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking that the front of the TTS is not aggressive ?
> Come on man, are you serious ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's so straight, look at the RS, it' has more angle, looks meaner!
Click to expand...

Yeah, but the TTS was aggessive enough for all of us. But not anymore, now the new one is out.. :x


----------



## scoTTy

If Audi had kept to their plan of keeping it to £40k and up speccing it then it would have been great. As it is I'm not sure. There's a lot of good cars for TT RS money.

It seems more and more of the S and RS models are coming out without options you'd expect. Effectively the prices of the well equipped sports models are jumping up....although I'm sure many will buy at any price.


----------



## Wallsendmag

How can they put MR on the S and not the RS ?????


----------



## Toshiba

scoTTy said:


> If Audi had kept to their plan of keeping it to £40k and up speccing it then it would have been great. As it is I'm not sure. There's a lot of good cars for TT RS money.
> 
> It seems more and more of the S and RS models are coming out without options you'd expect. Effectively the prices of the well equipped sports models are jumping up....although I'm sure many will buy at any price.


I have to say the TTS is spot on in terms of major spec items and maybe only 1-2k over what its worth.
Still should have Autopack, AFS, Cruise, and Parking as std IMO.

Also needs some better options across the range - Better Audio, drop BOSE and put in B&O and the head units all need updating too with HDD and better connectivity for a start.


----------



## syc23

wallsendmag said:


> How can they put MR on the S and not the RS ?????


+1

This confirms my suspicion that the RS feels more of a badge engineering excercise than anything else.

£10k+ premium over the TT-S and MR + S-Tronic is not even standard equipment? Buckets and 20" wheels
and metallic paint is bound to be extra also. Kerching!


----------



## steffan

*EXCLUSIVE *; The Audi TT-RS in vidéo on closed road. 






Other video longer (4min50)





]

ENJOY IT 

Cheers


----------



## AV272

DJE356 said:


> Here in France 43K£ is a little cheaper than the base price of a TTS manual! (43.5K£)


Same here in Australia - that price won't even buy you a base TTS... :evil:

Speculation here so far puts the base TTRS at around 66k pound sterling :x [smiley=bigcry.gif]

AFAIK the cheapest place to buy any exotic is in the U.S. even before the economic meltdown...


----------



## Garduna

crossing my fingers that the TTRS will show up in Canada at somepoint in 2010


----------



## Nem

Official Launch:





Official Promo:





Nick


----------



## GoldenGonaz

Using my superior graphics skills I have created a few images to show you why I think the front of the RS now makes the front of the TTS look like it just got it's arse whooped by a girl.

(Scroll down the image, I outlined the parts that look much better in my TTS owning opinion, the front grill for one is way better without the plastic strip)


----------



## mosoboh

loooool :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

Top part of the bumper is the same and you can unbolt the TTS lip and add the RS lip.
Or at least thats what its kinda shows on the parts catalogue

I like them both. Fogs extra?


----------



## GoldenGonaz

Toshiba said:


> Top part of the bumper is the same and you can unbolt the TTS lip and add the RS lip.
> Or at least thats what its kinda shows on the parts catalogue


Someone mentioned that yesterday I scrolled back but can't find the post. I'm not sure what bits are what, I guess I understand what you mean by lip, but just to clarify do you mean the blue and orange bits? (attached) I assume the front grille mesh where the plate is is an easy peasey change?

I'd like to get all the front parts I highlighted changed, I just think it looks so good. Don't worry I won't be penciling 'R' infront of the S in TTS


----------



## CBX

Is it the RS4's that are the 20" upgrade?


----------



## jaymaf

Yes, the same rims than the S8


----------



## Toshiba

GoldenGonaz said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top part of the bumper is the same and you can unbolt the TTS lip and add the RS lip.
> Or at least thats what its kinda shows on the parts catalogue
> 
> 
> 
> Someone mentioned that yesterday I scrolled back but can't find the post. I'm not sure what bits are what, I guess I understand what you mean by lip, but just to clarify do you mean the blue and orange bits? (attached) I assume the front grille mesh where the plate is is an easy peasey change?
> 
> I'd like to get all the front parts I highlighted changed, I just think it looks so good. Don't worry I won't be penciling 'R' infront of the S in TTS
Click to expand...

In that picture its hard to see what is what. if you look at a colour other than white you will see the blue and orange are all one lip running along the full length of the bottom of the bumper.
http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090024_small.jpg
Tech drawing for the S shows this unbolts.
Also the bumper top is marked as option code LL0 - which has a tag of S and RS models.
im not 100% sure so dont go banking on it....

Also noticed the central electronic controller for the S and RS are different to normal versions - I'm guessing this is why no one can get the LED DRLs to work correctly as the logic is not in the car for a std model.


----------



## conneem

Toshiba said:


> Top part of the bumper is the same and you can unbolt the TTS lip and add the RS lip.
> Or at least thats what its kinda shows on the parts catalogue
> 
> I like them both. Fogs extra?


Bumper looks slightly different to me but maybe an optical illusion as the exentuated lip above the fog vents seem to be closer to the washer cap on the RS, but one difference that is not an illusion is that there is an extra joint on the TTS bumper compared to the TTRS, have a look here, the joint in line with the fog light



















where as on the RS there is no joint


----------



## blackraptor

does anyone know price in germany in euro?


----------



## honkytonkguy

The german price for the Coupé will be 55.800 €


----------



## der_horst

kmpowell said:


> I've been led to believe that the delimiter package isn't going to be offered on cars not fitted with the spoiler.


i skimmed through the last few threads on the RS, but i didn't find any info that you guys were already talking directly to audi representatives. i guess they could add some more certainty to those open issues. any plans for getting in touch with audi/quattro gmbh in geneva yet?


----------



## ttstu

Wow, I think that is just how the TT should look! AS STD! Your right the price is high and there are a lot of choices out there for similar money, but wow that looks good for a TT if only that was the std look, eh? I actually like the spoiler the angle side on is perfect IMO. At that price perhaps there won't be many sold so you may have a bit of exclusivity too.

This is a rare return to the forum, hope you are all well. We have an SLK 200 at the moment and I HATE IT! The best bit is the tin roof but you can have that on a Megane!


----------



## frawls

I love the look of the new TT RS and I'm not too worried that it doesn't come with MR as standard as I'm sure the standard fit RS suspension will be more than up to the job. If you want a comfortable ride buy the TT S with standard fit MR.

The only real disappointment I have with the car is the fitment of the engine transversely which rules out the use of Quattro which can only be fitted to longitudinally mounted engines. In effect, the 4wd system fitted is yet another version of the Haldex system. As such I would very much like to see what the standard f/r torque split is, but reading the press blurb it seems that it will be very much forward biased with the capability to shift "most" of the torque rearwards if necessary. This would make it front wheel drive until slip is detected like the system on the TTS. Thankfully they have programmed the ecu to disable traction control when sport is activate. This allows the 4wd system to get on with tackling traction issues without the traction control intervening as it does in the TTS before the Haldex system has had time to sort it out. IN essence it stops the ecu strangling engine power and lets the Haldex govern how traction should be applied

The esp can be "fully" deactivated (will not reactivate itself when slip is detected ie the suicide button) unlike in the TTS, which means that the ecu will not apply the brakes (collectively or individually) to correct slides. When esp is partially deactivated the ecu delays the application of the brakes to correct slides. It is unclear whether this "delayed" intervention is longer than in the TTS but I would expect it to be.

If my understanding of the updated Haldex 4wd system is wrong, then my apologies as I am only trying to make sense of it from what available information I have read about it. The press blurb also calls it permanent awd which gives the impression that it is running a fair bit of permanent rearward bias like a Scooby (eg approx f/r 55/45)or EVO which are true AWD setups. If anyone knows the f/r torque split I would love to know 

If this TT RS is not *substantially* quicker than the similarly engined Focus RS (five in a line, 2.5 turbo (although not di), which only costs stg £25,000, then Audi will have let us down a little. Surely for 42k we could have expected at least 250bhp min or an actual 275bhp as this engine would be easily capable of that. Oh sorry I forgot about the R8. It wouldn't do officially kick its butt :lol: I can see a lot of remapped TT RS's doing just that 8)

Frawls


----------



## blackraptor

honkytonkguy

Are you sure? 
Only 10000 euro over tts?
in Uk they will pay 10K£


----------



## conneem

frawls said:


> If this TT RS is not *substantially* quicker than the similarly engined Focus RS (five in a line, 2.5 turbo (although not di), which only costs stg £25,000, then Audi will have let us down a little. Surely for 42k we could have expected at least 250bhp min or an actual 275bhp as this engine would be easily capable of that. Oh sorry I forgot about the R8. It wouldn't do officially kick its butt :lol: I can see a lot of remapped TT RS's doing just that 8)
> 
> Frawls


For sure the Focus RS is going to be a good drive but the TTRS is just so much more, suprisingly the TTRS is a little bit lighter even with its 4wd and even though the power figures are the same for both engines, the TTRS get a higher output with less boost and if you look at the power/torque curves there is a massive difference, the Focus has peak torque from 2,300-4500rpm the TTRS gives you peak torque all the way from 1,600-5,300rpm.

Then there are many more things you money is going towards, there are many but just for some example, bigger brakes(3366mm vs 370mm even thought TTRS is lighter), active exhaust and the interior;


----------



## R5T

Hans.


----------



## Ikon66

R5T said:


> Hans.


 [smiley=sweetheart.gif] i love that blue and so want that rear difuser [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## R5T

Hans.


----------



## R5T

Hans.


----------



## Wondermikie

Fake exhaust tips [smiley=oops.gif]



Nice pics BTW [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## R5T

Hans.


----------



## R5T

Wondermikie said:


> Fake exhaust tips


It's the same with the R8 V10.

Hans.


----------



## Wondermikie

R5T said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake exhaust tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same with the R8 V10.
> 
> Hans.
Click to expand...

Hmmm, and the Ferrari California too, but even still 

What about the bucket seats, are they not standard either?


----------



## R5T

Hans.


----------



## R5T

*And the best for last, The engine.*


















Hans.


----------



## ricka

Hans, great pictures. The 'real life' pics are so much better aren't they.

I wasn't that fussed about RS but now I _*really*_ want one!!

Love the colour with those wheels.

Nice one. R :wink:


----------



## jammyd

R5T said:


> Hans.


Oh no its dripping oil already!!!!


----------



## conneem

Interesting that they have gone back to the red needles after the TTS


----------



## garyc

R5T said:


> steffan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the motor R5T
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, it looks awesome.
> The new R5T engine turn-up my hartbeat, it the only real Audi engine IMHO.
> 
> Hans.
Click to expand...

It's a worked-over VW Jetta tansverse 5 cyl. unit and has no heritage from Ur quattro longitudinal turbo 5 pot.

That does not make it bad, but it is also not a 100% Audi unit.

Marketing eh?


----------



## ross2280

What colour Blue is that guys..? Is it available for the TTS?


----------



## Toshiba

its the same one used on the RS6, its not sprint.


----------



## kmpowell

ross2280 said:


> What colour Blue is that guys..? Is it available for the TTS?


Sepang Blue - RS colour only, but I'm sure if you paid Audi enough you could have it on a TTS.


----------



## Nem

Dear God!

I want one of those...

Why have they not put the Sepang one on the stand in Geneva? I'm going to look at a flippin white one...

EDIT: But I want the splitter, vallence trim and spolier stands body coloured, and I want a better set of alloys, as those really don't work for me.

Nick


----------



## Scooby-Doo

Any TT in "Sepang Blue" will do.Looks amazing,even better than "ice Silver"- damn. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## GibTTS

Sepang Blue is the Colour I chose out of the Brochure, when I ordered on an RS6 last Year........I cancelled it when I saw it in real life, as its far too dark & dismel..........still not as bad as Mugello Blue though!  
Personally, I think that Sprint Blue is by far the best Blue that Audi offer, eventhough I do like Ibis White, Avus Silver & Monza Silver at the moment


----------



## honkytonkguy

blackraptor said:


> honkytonkguy
> Are you sure?
> Only 10000 euro over tts?
> in Uk they will pay 10K£


That's what press is writing:
http://newsticker.sueddeutsche.de/list/id/491349

Just checked the actucal £ in € exchange rate. 10.000£ = 11.280€


----------



## blackraptor

thanks
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## mosoboh

Nem said:


> Dear God!
> 
> I want one of those...
> 
> Why have they not put the Sepang one on the stand in Geneva? I'm going to look at a flippin white one...
> 
> EDIT: But I want the splitter, vallence trim and spolier stands body coloured, and I want a better set of alloys, as those really don't work for me.
> 
> Nick


dont those alloys remind you of the rx -8 a bit when it first came out? to me they look very much alike.


----------



## R5T

garyc said:


> It's a worked-over VW Jetta tansverse 5 cyl. unit and has no heritage from Ur quattro longitudinal turbo 5 pot.
> That does not make it bad, but it is also not a 100% Audi unit.


It's not a worked-over VW Jetta unit.

Hans.


----------



## kmpowell

R5T said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a worked-over VW Jetta tansverse 5 cyl. unit and has no heritage from Ur quattro longitudinal turbo 5 pot.
> That does not make it bad, but it is also not a 100% Audi unit.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a worked-over VW Jetta unit.
> 
> Hans.
Click to expand...

Oooooo, here we go, this'll be interesting! 

Before you start arguing chaps bear in mind that there seems to be a different variation of the engine going into the US spec RS...


----------



## steffan

>


On this photo, it seems that it is not the same blue between the Audi R8 V10 and the Audi TT-RS.
Sepang blue ? Mugello Blue ?
But which one on the picture ?


----------



## ians-tt

You can now register for updates for TT RS on Audi.co.uk [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## frawls

conneem said:


> frawls said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this TT RS is not *substantially* quicker than the similarly engined Focus RS (five in a line, 2.5 turbo (although not di), which only costs stg £25,000, then Audi will have let us down a little. Surely for 42k we could have expected at least 250bhp min or an actual 275bhp as this engine would be easily capable of that. Oh sorry I forgot about the R8. It wouldn't do officially kick its butt :lol: I can see a lot of remapped TT RS's doing just that 8)
> 
> Frawls
> 
> 
> 
> For sure the Focus RS is going to be a good drive but the TTRS is just so much more, suprisingly the TTRS is a little bit lighter even with its 4wd and even though the power figures are the same for both engines, the TTRS get a higher output with less boost and if you look at the power/torque curves there is a massive difference, the Focus has peak torque from 2,300-4500rpm the TTRS gives you peak torque all the way from 1,600-5,300rpm.
> 
> Then there are many more things you money is going towards, there are many but just for some example, bigger brakes(3366mm vs 370mm even thought TTRS is lighter), active exhaust and the interior;
Click to expand...

The Focus is mapped to minimise torque steer. The Focus RS is capable of a lot more power and torque imo but is limited by the FWD set up to 300 PS. Of course the TT RS is going to be better inside but I'd argue a lot of people would prefer the outside of the Focus RS and as for how they handle well, we'll all have to wait and see but I'm sure the Focus will be no slouch. Pound for pound the Focus offers amazing value and like the TT RS has a spine tingling 5 in a line soundtrack.

Did anyone else notice the press information on page one of this thread keeps equating 240ps with 240 bhp when in fact it's just over 235bhp? Are Audi's PR guys trying too hard to wow us with their data :lol: No matter, I'll start saving for my TT RS now, Ibis white with 20 inch rims and MRS. Can't see the need for the sports exhaust option when the OEM one has the active valve system in the left pipe.

My dream EVO group test would be TT RS v Focus RS v Impreza STI 330 v Evo X Fq 330 v Cayman S v Nissan 350Z v BMW Z4 3.0tt. Now that would make me late for work if I started reading it over breakfast


----------



## GibTTS

On another section of this Forum, theres quite a few People saying that the TTRS Fixed Rear Spoiler looks 'Chavvy', which I dont agree with........so I'm amazed to hear that People are comparing the TTRS to the new Focus RS, which I have to say that its the 'Chavviest' Car that I've ever seen! :lol: 
I dont dispute that the Focus RS has a good Engine(especially the sound of it), but other than that its a complete mess.......with all that Junk stuck all over it, it looks like its crashed through Halfords!
The TTRS is in a totally different League.........you can also see that by comparing the Interiors as well!

Another advantage that the TTRS has is that the Co2 Emissions are only 214, whereas the Focus RS is 225, putting that into the £405(UK) Road Tax Bracket, which could possibly scare potential Buyers off!


----------



## der_horst

steffan said:


> Sepang blue ? Mugello Blue ?
> But which one on the picture ?


to make it a bit more interesting: the guy who made the pics claims in the german forum that it is actually 'Racing Blue Mica'. so we now have three choices 

btw, any idea if the fixed spoiler will be unicolor if you don't order the alu-package for the exterior? i don't like the alu bearers with the blue of that car...


----------



## 353S

kmpowell said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a worked-over VW Jetta tansverse 5 cyl. unit and has no heritage from Ur quattro longitudinal turbo 5 pot.
> That does not make it bad, but it is also not a 100% Audi unit.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a worked-over VW Jetta unit.
> 
> Hans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooo, here we go, this'll be interesting!
> 
> Before you start arguing chaps bear in mind that there seems to be a different variation of the engine going into the US spec RS...
Click to expand...

Oh really? Please tell more. What have you heard the US is getting??? :?:


----------



## R5T

353S said:


> Oh really? Please tell more. What have you heard the US is getting??? :?:


No TT RS at all, most likely a TT 3.6 quattro.

Hans.


----------



## AV272

GibTTS said:


> On another section of this Forum, theres quite a few People saying that the TTRS Fixed Rear Spoiler looks 'Chavvy', which I dont agree with........so I'm amazed to hear that People are comparing the TTRS to the new Focus RS, which I have to say that its the 'Chavviest' Car that I've ever seen! :lol:
> I dont dispute that the Focus RS has a good Engine(especially the sound of it), but other than that its a complete mess.......with all that Junk stuck all over it, it looks like its crashed through Halfords!
> The TTRS is in a totally different League.........you can also see that by comparing the Interiors as well!
> 
> Another advantage that the TTRS has is that the Co2 Emissions are only 214, whereas the Focus RS is 225, putting that into the £405(UK) Road Tax Bracket, which could possibly scare potential Buyers off!


Totally agree, except for the emissions bit, that dosn't apply here in Australia.

I suppose you could compare the Focus RS to the Audi TTRS but I see it in a completely different class, as has been mentioned already in other posts.

The new Focus RS is a potent package, probably going to be the best ever FWD performance car with the new trick Quaife LSD and 'Revoknuckle' front suspension arms set up, but IMHO it has nothing on the new TTRS, except for sharing a similar engine type, ie. the IL5 configuration...

The Volvo IL5 in the RS may be capable of similar power and torque numbers, but look at the graphs at how, when and how much of each they produce, the IL5 in the TTRS has one of the best, if not the best torque and power curves I've ever seen, it can even match up to some of the best turbo diesel engines in terms of low end maximum torque production and then can hold 100% torque over a spread of 1,600 - 5,300rpm without having to use a twin charger or 2 smaller sequential turbos - impressive !

In terms of performance, the literature I've seen over here on the new Focus RS has it at 0-100km/h in 5.9sec. which dosn't even come close to the TTRS - have you guys in the U.K got different numbers on that one ???

As for looks, that's obviously subjective, but I'd bet at least 8/10 people would prefer the looks of the TTRS over the Focus RS, regardless of personal preference, speaking for myself, the Focus RS looks like a teenage hoons wet dreams come true, holes and wings in abundance, those vents on the bonnet look terrible and as though they were stuck on by the boys at supercheap auto, but each to their own, the obvious factor to purchase one or the other would come down to cost...it always does, if people had the money to burn, they'd opt for the Audi over the Ford IMHO :wink:


----------



## kmpowell

R5T said:


> 353S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? Please tell more. What have you heard the US is getting??? :?:
> 
> 
> 
> No TT RS at all, most likely a TT 3.6 quattro.
> 
> Hans.
Click to expand...

Something to do with emmission levels. The TTS has a detuned output in the US to comply, and the possibility of an RS seems to be getting less likely every day. In the states they have a 2.5 engine that goes into the Jetta/Rabbit and the RS has been muled with that, but nothing has even been firmed up yet AFAIK.

Chances are they won't see the RS at all. :?


----------



## cwiseh_tt

kmpowell said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 353S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? Please tell more. What have you heard the US is getting??? :?:
> 
> 
> 
> No TT RS at all, most likely a TT 3.6 quattro.
> 
> Hans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Something to do with emmission levels. The TTS has a detuned output in the US to comply, and the possibility of an RS seems to be getting less likely every day. In the states they have a 2.5 engine that goes into the Jetta/Rabbit and the RS has been muled with that, but nothing has even been firmed up yet AFAIK.
> 
> Chances are they won't see the RS at all. :?
Click to expand...

fairs fair, they got the Nissan GTR before us......


----------



## Arne

R5T said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a worked-over VW Jetta tansverse 5 cyl. unit and has no heritage from Ur quattro longitudinal turbo 5 pot.
> That does not make it bad, but it is also not a 100% Audi unit.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a worked-over VW Jetta unit.
> 
> Hans.
Click to expand...

It's probabely more based on half an R8 V10 engine (left or right side.... :roll: )


----------



## steffan

steffan said:


> On this photo, it seems that it is not the same blue between the Audi R8 V10 and the Audi TT-RS.
> Sepang blue ? Mugello Blue ?
> But which one on the picture ?
Click to expand...

No answer ?? Nobody knows ??


----------



## danny5140

I like the style of the TT RS--cant afford one yet-but hopefully in a few years time!!

Think my local Audi Dealer had one in last weekend in a very sexy red colour-ready for the 09 launch!!!MMmmmmmm

Still like the old version very much so im between a rock and a hard place over which one to go for!!! HELP!!!!!


----------



## frawls

AV272 said:


> GibTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> On another section of this Forum, theres quite a few People saying that the TTRS Fixed Rear Spoiler looks 'Chavvy', which I dont agree with........so I'm amazed to hear that People are comparing the TTRS to the new Focus RS, which I have to say that its the 'Chavviest' Car that I've ever seen! :lol:
> I dont dispute that the Focus RS has a good Engine(especially the sound of it), but other than that its a complete mess.......with all that Junk stuck all over it, it looks like its crashed through Halfords!
> The TTRS is in a totally different League.........you can also see that by comparing the Interiors as well!
> 
> Another advantage that the TTRS has is that the Co2 Emissions are only 214, whereas the Focus RS is 225, putting that into the £405(UK) Road Tax Bracket, which could possibly scare potential Buyers off!
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree, except for the emissions bit, that dosn't apply here in Australia.
> 
> I suppose you could compare the Focus RS to the Audi TTRS but I see it in a completely different class, as has been mentioned already in other posts.
> 
> The new Focus RS is a potent package, probably going to be the best ever FWD performance car with the new trick Quaife LSD and 'Revoknuckle' front suspension arms set up, but IMHO it has nothing on the new TTRS, except for sharing a similar engine type, ie. the IL5 configuration...
> 
> The Volvo IL5 in the RS may be capable of similar power and torque numbers, but look at the graphs at how, when and how much of each they produce, the IL5 in the TTRS has one of the best, if not the best torque and power curves I've ever seen, it can even match up to some of the best turbo diesel engines in terms of low end maximum torque production and then can hold 100% torque over a spread of 1,600 - 5,300rpm without having to use a twin charger or 2 smaller sequential turbos - impressive !
> 
> In terms of performance, the literature I've seen over here on the new Focus RS has it at 0-100km/h in 5.9sec. which dosn't even come close to the TTRS - have you guys in the U.K got different numbers on that one ???
> 
> As for looks, that's obviously subjective, but I'd bet at least 8/10 people would prefer the looks of the TTRS over the Focus RS, regardless of personal preference, speaking for myself, the Focus RS looks like a teenage hoons wet dreams come true, holes and wings in abundance, those vents on the bonnet look terrible and as though they were stuck on by the boys at supercheap auto, but each to their own, the obvious factor to purchase one or the other would come down to cost...it always does, if people had the money to burn, they'd opt for the Audi over the Ford IMHO :wink:
Click to expand...

If you can afford a 42k sports car why on earth would road tax of £405 put you off? In Ireland road tax on cars over 225kg/co2 are 2,000 yo yos p/y! The TT RS will be taxed at 1,050 p/y the same as the Focus RS so all you uk TTOC members should be thanking your lucky stars. Also the TT RS will likely cost around 80,000 euro in Ireland so, again, time to pay homage to those twinkling far away planets.

Regarding the Focus RS, no one has said it is in any way comparable with the TT RS. These cars obviously occupy opposite ends of the market cost wise and people who would buy an RS are just as likely to think the TT RS a hairdressers Porsche as the TT RS guys think the Focus RS a Chavmobile. That is just personal taste overlaid with a dusting of motoring prejudice. I had two modified Imprezas before my TT and I find I have moved from one type of comment "boyracer" to another equally inaccurate "hairdressers Porsche" type of comment. The fact is for anyone who truly loves cars and I mean all cars, blinkered comments such as these are are a little irritating.

The question is are these cars interchangeable? As far as I'm concerned I would love to have either in my garage and realistically the TT RS is quite a bit outside of most members price bracket at the moment whilst the Focus RS is much more affordable. Both have fabulous in line 5 cylinder engines which produce spine tingling sound tracks and both cars were special editions produced by each manufacturers motorsport division. Both cars will suffer from the same kind of negative stereotypical comments despite their obvious abilities but the Focus will become the working mans hero while the TT RS will be seen as a very very expensive TT and have to constantly justify its price when you can have a Cayman s or Boxter S for less money. So for all the hierarchial comments the TT RS will be looked down upon by Porsche owners just about as often as the Focus RS by Audi/BMW/Merc owners :?

There's no doubting the way the TT RS delivers its power is really impressive but 335bhp is a lot less than this engine is capable of and this, for me, is where the fundamental difference between the Focus and TT lie. You can throw a shed load more power at the TT RS and it will just get better and better but the Focus will just fall apart in a cloud of tyre smoke and torque steer. In the end it's not prejudice which separates these cars but simple engineering facts and that should be the true measure of any genuine high performance car. If money was no object the TT RS would win hands down but in the real world of the global recession the Focus must surely be the new pound for pound working class hero. I doubt there are too many true car lovers out there that wouldn't be chuffed (chaved :lol: ) to have either of these amazing cars in their garage.


----------



## conneem

frawls said:


> AV272 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can afford a 42k sports car why on earth would road tax of £405 put you off? In Ireland road tax on cars over 225kg/co2 are 2,000 yo yos p/y! The TT RS will be taxed at 1,050 p/y the same as the Focus RS so all you uk TTOC members should be thanking your lucky stars. Also the TT RS will likely cost around 80,000 euro in Ireland so, again, time to pay homage to those twinkling far away planets.
Click to expand...

I'd say closer to 90k+ frawls as the TTS starts at around 70K and just judging by the general prices of other cars such as the M3 which is 53k in the UK but 115k here


----------



## frawls

conneem said:


> frawls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AV272 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can afford a 42k sports car why on earth would road tax of £405 put you off? In Ireland road tax on cars over 225kg/co2 are 2,000 yo yos p/y! The TT RS will be taxed at 1,050 p/y the same as the Focus RS so all you uk TTOC members should be thanking your lucky stars. Also the TT RS will likely cost around 80,000 euro in Ireland so, again, time to pay homage to those twinkling far away planets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say closer to 90k+ frawls as the TTS starts at around 70K and just judging by the general prices of other cars such as the M3 which is 53k in the UK but 115k here
Click to expand...

You probably right Conneem but the M3 is in the highest tax band and accordingly has a higher rate of VRT and would be more expensive anyway as its a bigger car.

Where are you located in the auld sod?

Frawls


----------



## GibTTS

> AV272 wrote
> If you can afford a 42k sports car why on earth would road tax of £405 put you off?


Its not about whether you can afford the £405 Road Tax for this type of Car, its the principal of it!

The UK especially, seems to look at People on the 'ability to pay' idea, which means that if you can afford a nice Car, you can afford to be Taxed higher on it........which is totally wrong! Road Tax should be a set charge for a Car, irrespective of its Engine size, as they all only have 4Tyres on the Road! I've seen enough Scientific programs on TV(in various Countries)that prove that Global Warming is nothing to do with Cars......its just that most of the current Governments(that are mostly Left wing & on a Power trip) around the World have seen this as an 'Open Chequebook' to Tax People more. Anyone that enjoys nice Cars with Performance Engines pay more anyway, due to using more Fuel, as they do less MPG.
I cant believe that Ireland puts up with even higher Road Tax Bands!............I think thats because they have the Euro, being totally in the EU..............they & the UK need to get out of that! :lol:
The UK Government was also planning on putting the Road Tax up from £405 to £900 per Year, until the current Economic Crisis, which they have put on hold(for now). If this ended up happening, then all Cars in the Top Tax Band would be 'worthless', as nobody would want them...........I've already been told by alot of the Car Salesman that I know, the first thing that potential Customers say when they walk into the Garage now is 'what Cars do you have in the LOWER Tax Band'.
Alot of the current problems in the Economy, Car Manufacturer wise ,is because of these stupid high Emission targets that the Governments have set, which are costing them a fortune!
SORRY TO GET ALL POLITICAL GUYS 

I'm going to order a TTRS, FOCUS RS, RS6 & anthing else that high Emissions next week now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UKLooney

wallsendmag said:


> How can they put MR on the S and not the RS ?????


Cause MR is only for folk with soft bottoms


----------



## der_horst

UKLooney said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can they put MR on the S and not the RS ?????
> 
> 
> 
> Cause MR is only for folk with soft bottoms
Click to expand...

what puzzles me is that the car was claimed to be faster without mr on the track. i wonder how that is possible or if it's just a marketing trick to justify charging extra for the tts standard spec.


----------



## R5T

Would probably choose MR anyway and put on some H&R sport spring set to lower it a bit more.

Hans.


----------



## squiggel

Really very hard for me to see what you are getting for your 43K compared to the price of the TTS.

Basically you get an engine with an extra cylinder and a stronger block, otherwise the the same as the two litre that appears in all the VAG cars, and better brakes. You lose mag ride, and you get a plain black interior which does not look as good as the TTS. You have to pay extra if you want the RS bucket seats, even! You do not have the option of DSG, which in real world driving for an average driver means many of the paper performance gains over the S will never be attained.

If Audi sell many of these, they will be making a lovely profit margin on them because for sure their cost of production is not that much higher than the S. I think they have missed the target personally. At around 40K including a DSG, possibly. At 43K with all the thoughts above, nope.


----------



## syc23

squiggel said:


> Really very hard for me to see what you are getting for your 43K compared to the price of the TTS.
> 
> Basically you get an engine with an extra cylinder and a stronger block, otherwise the the same as the two litre that appears in all the VAG cars, and better brakes. You lose mag ride, and you get a plain black interior which does not look as good as the TTS. You have to pay extra if you want the RS bucket seats, even! You do not have the option of DSG, which in real world driving for an average driver means many of the paper performance gains over the S will never be attained.
> 
> If Audi sell many of these, they will be making a lovely profit margin on them because for sure their cost of production is not that much higher than the S. I think they have missed the target personally. At around 40K including a DSG, possibly. At 43K with all the thoughts above, nope.


I think you've really hit the nail on the head regards to what you're actually getting for the package.

Let's say on top of the £43k base price you spec the following (estimate option price based on what's being currently charged):

Mag ride: £1k
Metallic paint: £500
20" RS4s: £1k (can't see Audi giving this option away...)
Nav+: £1.7k (if you don't get free Nav on the RS4, don't expect this for free either..)
Delimiter: £250 (would be cheeky of Audi to charge for this)
Buckets: £1.7k (spec these over the standard seats if you don't want to bitch about the 'saggy' seats...)

With these goodies, you would be looking at £48k which is a lot of dough. Let's say the R8 values continues
to dive with the introduction of the V10 model, it's won't be that far away from the TT-RS in terms of price,
alright the running cost will be a lot higher but at least the deprciation will have softened a little.


----------



## conneem

syc23 said:


> With these goodies, you would be looking at £48k which is a lot of dough. Let's say the R8 values continues
> to dive with the introduction of the V10 model, it's won't be that far away from the TT-RS in terms of price,
> alright the running cost will be a lot higher but at least the deprciation will have softened a little.


I know everyone is saying you could get this 2nd hand car for the price of a new TTRS, but now in Ireland you can get a less than year old (new type) M3 with less than 5k miles on it for less than the price of a new TTS with metallic because of the way the second hand market is.


----------



## Wondermikie

Well I could still be interested in a used one this time next year if the price is right, otherwise it'll be another Z4 or an E92 M3. New one - will only make sense to a few people.

Why no MR? Why no bucket seats? Are they definitely confirmed as being an option in the UK?


----------



## der_horst

Wondermikie said:


> Why no MR?


dunno, but if the standard setup really was faster on the track i'd start to think about the necessity for mr. if i get a similar result but without additional electric and mechanic parts i might go for that. less to worry about in the long run.

nevertheless, i expect the mr option to be pretty cheap for the rs. if they charge the same to upgrade the sports suspension of the rs to mr as they charge for a 1.8 to upgrade to mr it would really be embarassing for audi to admit how monetarily optimized their configuration was.


----------



## a18eem

Hi all,
I think it is a beautiful looking machine and the performance is fantastic ... but the price ???
I am thinking about going back to 4wd but if I am spending that sort of money, I think I will throw it into a Porker 4S.
What do you guys think..?.....Be as nice as possible, I bruse easy !


----------



## garyc

Arne said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a worked-over VW Jetta tansverse 5 cyl. unit and has no heritage from Ur quattro longitudinal turbo 5 pot.
> That does not make it bad, but it is also not a 100% Audi unit.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a worked-over VW Jetta unit.
> 
> Hans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's probabely more based on half an R8 V10 engine (left or right side.... :roll: )
Click to expand...

LOL. Would that be the transverse engined R8? I can really imagine Audi doing that, then fitting it transversly into the TT. That would make so much sense, when the group has a compact five cylinder 2.5 that already sits transversly in the same platform (albeit wearing Jetta clothes) in Canada. Why on Earth would they bother just straping on two turbos to that one, when they could build anew engine from scratch for such a large volume car as the TTRS :roll:

Believe what you want guys. But do check out the VW and Audi engine photos- throw away the bling, and they look identical in configurations.

ps Nothing worng with Jetta!


----------



## GibTTS

The TTRS does look like a great Car, but I also agree with you about the Price  (a18eem)

Due to the current times, I think that Audi will HAVE to give out Discount on this Model(eventhough its an RS), otherwise they may get their fingers burnt!

Usual options like Bucket Seats, Metallic Paint & 20" Alloys should be Standard(no extra cost option) on the RS Model.....I'd probably say that Sat Nav should be about the only Optional extra you pay for........which I'd personally have  
I'm sure that Audi have spent plenty of time getting the Suspension set up perfectly for this Range topping Model, so I doubt that Mag Ride is necessary?
I presume that your talking about a 997Model 4S with a Warranty? Anything older, like a 996, I would't touch, as they can be very unreliable.i.e Oil leaks, alot more Expensive(Servicing as well) to run & are'nt finished anywhere near as good as an Audi inside.


----------



## R5T

If you know the Audi Lambo engine's you know they are different in many way's.
The cylinder disstance is different for a start.
The Jetta inline 5 is a engine designed by the same man who disigned the old Lambo V10, the Jetta inline 5 use one cylinder head of that V10.
The new Inline 5 of the TT RS is more based on the new EA888 2.0TFSI and 5.0 TFSI V10 engine.
They may look some what the same but are different.

Hans.


----------



## Arne

You are probabely right Hans, and it was actually not the 5.2 V10 R8 engine I was thinking about, but the new 5.0 V10 that is used in the RS6 (580 bhp) :wink:


----------



## R5T

Arne said:


> You are probabely right Hans, and it was actually not the 5.2 V10 R8 engine I was thinking about, but the new 5.0 V10 that is used in the RS6 (580 bhp) :wink:


It make more sence anyway to base on new engine's rather then on a old one.

Hans.


----------



## AV272

LOL guys, a few qoutes and counter remarks on page 8 with my member name on them but not actually from my posts - what's with the quote feature, not working right ?? :roll:


----------



## garyc

R5T said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are probabely right Hans, and it was actually not the 5.2 V10 R8 engine I was thinking about, but the new 5.0 V10 that is used in the RS6 (580 bhp)  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> It make more sence anyway to base on new engine's rather then on a old one.
> 
> Hans.
Click to expand...

I understand that the new RS6 5.0L has a cast alloy engine block. Length 560mm

The new R8 5.2 V10 reportedly has cast iron block.

The new Audi RSTT has a cast iron block. Length 490mm.

So how does your above comment make sense? :wink:


----------



## Arne

I am sure the innline 5 2.5l TT RS engine, is a brand new engine with lots of new parts - including the engine block. They have done some major changes compared to all other Audi engines, in order to get it as short as possible. I did read something about one major change that made it possible to make it as short as it is, but has forgotten what it was...?

But that does not mean that every component is new, as I would guess several internal components might be the same - if it add to reduced production cost, without creating other problems.


----------



## R5T

garyc said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new Audi RSTT has a cast iron block. Length 490mm.
Click to expand...

Cast Iron :? they told me it's made out of AMC-SC1.

Hans.


----------



## R5T

Hans.


----------



## Wallsendmag

der_horst said:


> UKLooney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can they put MR on the S and not the RS ?????
> 
> 
> 
> Cause MR is only for folk with soft bottoms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what puzzles me is that the car was claimed to be faster without mr on the track. i wonder how that is possible or if it's just a marketing trick to justify charging extra for the tts standard spec.
Click to expand...

Its possible but the car would be rock hard.


----------



## conneem

Some of the Audi press vids on youtube now have audio 8)


----------



## R5T

Not read the first page,

Hans.


----------



## mosoboh

any news on s-tronic?


----------



## kmpowell

R5T said:


> *PRESS RELEASE*


You mean the one that I posted on page 1, post no'2? :wink:


----------



## garyc

R5T said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R5T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new Audi RSTT has a cast iron block. Length 490mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cast Iron :? they told me it's made out of AMC-SC1.
> 
> Hans.
Click to expand...

You answered your own query already. Cast iron it is. I dont think they could have used alloy even if they wanted, because of the close spacing of the bores to achieve transverse fit, would have precluded use of necessary cast iron bore liners.

I still think that it has potential to be a great engine. To progress the debate, I also wonder why two turbos were not deployed as with the BMW 335i unit? Big single turbo, big boost, big lag?


----------



## strike4A

This is nailed on going to be a great engine. with 340 PS base power the potential is awesome.

With ref to single turbo over twin turbos, am sure Audi will have engineered it so that lag is minimal and the power delivery is still savage. The induction route, intercooler piping length will all be at the minimum. It will only be when people begin modifying that lag will come into the equation.

Personally, I like the fixed rear spoiler. Looks like a 911 GT2 one.


----------



## syc23

strike4A said:


> This is nailed on going to be a great engine. with 340 PS base power the potential is awesome.
> 
> With ref to single turbo over twin turbos, am sure Audi will have engineered it so that lag is minimal and the power delivery is still savage. The induction route, intercooler piping length will all be at the minimum. It will only be when people begin modifying that lag will come into the equation.
> 
> Personally, I like the fixed rear spoiler. Looks like a 911 GT2 one.


You must be blind if you think the TT-RS spoiler is like GT2... :roll:


















The TT one is like a tiddler compared to the Porsche.


----------



## R5T

http://www.automotorsport.se/tv/?m=17396

Hans.


----------



## conneem

R5T said:


> http://www.automotorsport.se/tv/?m=17396
> 
> Hans.


Did he mention something about the block/engine handling up to 600hp, anyone speak Swedish?


----------



## R5T

conneem said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.automotorsport.se/tv/?m=17396
> 
> Hans.
> 
> 
> 
> Did he mention something about the block/engine handling up to 600hp, anyone speak Swedish?
Click to expand...

Yes he did.

Hans.


----------



## AV272

garyc said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> 
> You answered your own query already. Cast iron it is. I dont think they could have used alloy even if they wanted, because of the close spacing of the bores to achieve transverse fit, would have precluded use of necessary cast iron bore liners.
> 
> I still think that it has potential to be a great engine. To progress the debate, I also wonder why two turbos were not deployed as with the BMW 335i unit? Big single turbo, big boost, big lag?
Click to expand...

Lag ???

If the specs released are anything to go by, it should pull like a turbo diesel almost right off idle, ie: 100% torque or 450nm from only 1,600rpm !!! having achieved that, why bother going down the TT route ??? as this would result in higher costs and more mechanical problems if they should arise...I really don't think lag is a problem with this new engine - will obviously have to wait for actual driven reviews though...

By comparison, the 2.0ltr donk in the TTS has 100% torque or 350nm at 2,400rpm, lag would be noticeable here under certain driving conditions as it'll take noticeably longer to reach that rev range.


----------



## AV272

conneem said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.automotorsport.se/tv/?m=17396
> 
> Hans.
> 
> 
> 
> Did he mention something about the block/engine handling up to 600hp, anyone speak Swedish?
Click to expand...

That's about right, I've read an article that this engine has been edurance tested to around 436kw.

I'll do a search to try find it again and post it up here.


----------



## Arne

AV272 said:


> conneem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R5T said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.automotorsport.se/tv/?m=17396
> 
> Hans.
> 
> 
> 
> Did he mention something about the block/engine handling up to 600hp, anyone speak Swedish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's about right, I've read an article that this engine has been edurance tested to around 436kw.
> 
> I'll do a search to try find it again and post it up here.
Click to expand...

I have heard the same thing from an Audi official a couple of weeks ago.

So I would think a tune up to 400-420 bhp will be an easy and not expencive thing to do.... :wink:


----------



## R5T

412 with a remap.

Hans.


----------



## UKLooney

Arne said:


> So I would think a tune up to 400-420 bhp will be an easy and not expencive thing to do.... :wink:


The clutch, gearbox and fuel injectors might have something to say about that.


----------



## conneem

UKLooney said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I would think a tune up to 400-420 bhp will be an easy and not expencive thing to do.... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> The clutch, gearbox and fuel injectors might have something to say about that.
Click to expand...

Most standard clutches, gearboxes and fuel injector/pumps can handle a simple remap on most turbo cars, don't see why this should be different.


----------



## AV272

conneem said:


> UKLooney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arne said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I would think a tune up to 400-420 bhp will be an easy and not expencive thing to do.... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> The clutch, gearbox and fuel injectors might have something to say about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most standard clutches, gearboxes and fuel injector/pumps can handle a simple remap on most turbo cars, don't see why this should be different.
Click to expand...

Correct !!!


----------



## Arne

UKLooney said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I would think a tune up to 400-420 bhp will be an easy and not expencive thing to do.... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> The clutch, gearbox and fuel injectors might have something to say about that.
Click to expand...

I don't think that will be a problem on the TT RS. I actually think this will be one of the car/engines where you will get the highest increase of bhp with only a stage 1 remap :wink:


----------



## Jimbo2

Arne said:


> UKLooney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arne said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I would think a tune up to 400-420 bhp will be an easy and not expencive thing to do.... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> The clutch, gearbox and fuel injectors might have something to say about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that will be a problem on the TT RS. I actually think this will be one of the car/engines where you will get the highest increase of bhp with only a stage 1 remap :wink:
Click to expand...

I agree, but I personally think 50-70 bhp from a Stage 1 is a bit optimistic. Personally think we'll see moderate increases to the 370/380 mark - the engine might be running lowish boost but apparently it is running at a high compression ratio. Turn the boost up too much and you'll be looking at new seals and internals.


----------



## ians-tt

See http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/Drives/Sea ... ew-280109/ 
They claim 7 speed dsg is lined up for tt rs next year. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## R5T

ians-tt said:


> They claim 7 speed dsg is lined up for tt rs next year. [smiley=book2.gif]


That is the 7-speed FWD DSG.

Jarod.


----------



## AV272

ians-tt said:


> See http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/Drives/Sea ... ew-280109/
> They claim 7 speed dsg is lined up for tt rs next year. [smiley=book2.gif]


Nice, very nice...

Almost a given and foregone conclusion the TT-RS would have a DSG of some sort and the 7 speeder sounds logical if it is to compete with Porsche vehicles with the 7sp PDK and BMW vehicles with the 7sp DCT.


----------



## Foiel

Hi guys !

I was driving in England last week and finally I saw a TT with you badge sticked on !! Great !! I Was wondering regarding TT RS how is the traction % front and rear .... Does it have the crappy haldex ?? Still driving/feeling just like a front wheel ?? I hope not otherwise I will forget about getting one ( I'm going for the new Boxster but still I would like to make a comparison with TTRS due to the fact that I had a wonderful experience with my 2 prev TT and I believe Audi is producing amazing cars !)

Thank you in advance for the answer !

Foiel

:wink:


----------



## R5T

A red one.










































































Hans.


----------



## Hoggy

Mmm, beautiful 8) Lovely colour,that's what I will be ordering. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Not quite sure about ally colour body bits.
H.


----------



## dante_forever_tt

why does it have a sharkfin???the reason is rns navi???????  

and did i miss something???i thought there was gonna be a new steering wheel with more "grip" zones,i think this look like normal tt/tt-s mfsw...

nice pics though


----------



## syc23

£59k!


----------



## dante_forever_tt

i think 63000 euro is a logical price in Germany...if you consider tt-s is in the range of 55000...i wonder how is gonna be here is Greece...maybe 70-80???who knows... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## der_horst

dante_forever_tt said:


> if you consider tt-s is in the range of 55000...


it starts at 45k and already includes the MR. a bare RS with MR and RS-seats would be just over 60k, then the wheels, a bit of leather, the speed pack and a few options that are too cheap to list them and we should land at ~68k for a good RS with no specialties. it's even more than i had expected for an RS with a DSG.

but it's not so much the price itself that annoys me but audis way of charging big money for standard options. the mr is free on the tts but i have to pay the full price on the rs. the rs-seats are free on other rs models, but i have to pay the full price on the rs. wtf, if you wont sell the rs for less than 60k just increase the base price, i can live with that but removing options to force people to buy them back is a rather lame trick. i hope audi doesn't assume that customers wont recognize this...


----------



## Pete225

I had a look at the one at Geneva yesterday. There was a massive crowd around it. Bit disappointed that the door mirrors are plastic and not some type of metal!


----------



## UKLooney

der_horst said:


> the mr is free on the tts but i have to pay the full price on the rs.


I can assure you, Audi doesn't give you mr for free. They have simply taken away your freedom of choice.


----------



## R5T

Pete225 said:


> I had a look at the one at Geneva yesterday. There was a massive crowd around it. Bit disappointed that the door mirrors are plastic and not some type of metal!


Safety first.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst

UKLooney said:


> I can assure you, Audi doesn't give you mr for free. They have simply taken away your freedom of choice.


then the base price is a bit off. according to the price list from switzerland the rs seats would cost 3500 euros (without the painted backs, that would mean another 2500 euros) and mr costs 1400 euros in germany (audi germany still wasn't able to supply an official price list as of now). that's 4900 euros (~4500 gbp) that goes on top of the base price to have a car with minimum spec.

that means it starts at 61k euros which is 16k more than the tts. so a bare rs costs 35% more than a bare tts.


----------



## R5T

Hans.


----------



## der_horst

why not just look the prices for switzerland up in the official price list? 

http://pdfserver.datacase.ch/pdf/amag/a ... T_RS_d.pdf

it's already out for quite some days, seems most countries (except germany, audi marketing seems to be extra lame over here) have their official price lists already.


----------



## kmpowell

der_horst said:


> seems most countries (except germany, audi marketing seems to be extra lame over here) have their official price lists already.


For some strange reason it would appear that the two largest markets for the TT (the UK and Germany) are going to be last to have their price lists for the car. :?


----------



## der_horst

you have at least an official base price for the car, right? we don't even have a word from audi on that. and based on the prices from switzerland the scenario is pretty dismal, as a fully specced rs would be beyond the price of a fully specced cayman s, which should surprise anyone who ever looked into a porsche option list


----------



## kmpowell

der_horst said:


> you have at least an official base price for the car, right?


Yep, £42,980 OTR for the Coupe and £44,880 OTR for the Roadster.


----------



## der_horst

btw, was there any time frame announced to you when the audi staff will condescend to disclose the prices for the core countries?


----------



## jamiekip

Apologies to ask the question in here, but there seems to be some well informed people - the rumoured RS3...... likely or unlikely?


----------



## AV272

kmpowell said:


> der_horst said:
> 
> 
> 
> seems most countries (except germany, audi marketing seems to be extra lame over here) have their official price lists already.
> 
> 
> 
> For some strange reason it would appear that the two largest markets for the TT (the UK and Germany) are going to be last to have their price lists for the car. :?
Click to expand...

Spare a thought for us down under then - not a big TT market here in Australia (effectively because of the ridiculous Aust. pricing on these vehicles) but we won't have any info on pricing until the end of this year or the 1st quarter of next year !!!


----------



## AV272

der_horst said:


> you have at least an official base price for the car, right? we don't even have a word from audi on that. and based on the prices from switzerland the scenario is pretty dismal, as a fully specced rs would be beyond the price of a fully specced cayman s, which should surprise anyone who ever looked into a porsche option list


Here in Aust. with the rumoured expected price of the RS it'll be in a similar boat, the TTS here is already extremely rare because of its price point, the RS will no doubt be sold in only tiny numbers here...


----------



## der_horst

btw, did anybody from audi mention anything in geneva about the date of the press event where they hand out some pre-series models for a live driving experience?

i'm still looking forward to the first feedback on the sports suspension. i can't imagine it's better than mr's sport mode and i still see it as a brazen way of making buyers pay extra for standard-options, but before i order i'd like to make sure of that.

as audi is once again too slow and/or cheap to supply demo cars before the delivery starts, i'll have to order my spec blindly, so a few comments from the press would be nice. i just hope they will hand out models with the standard suspension at all, but on the other hand it would be the proof that it sucks if they don't...


----------



## R5T

TT RS colours:

Ibis White
Monza Silver Metallic
Suzuka Grey Metallic
Daytona Grey Pearl Effect
Misano Red Pearl Effect 
Sepang Blue Pearl Effect
Mugello Blue Pearl Effect
Phantom Black Pearl Effect

Hans.


----------



## Ikon66

R5T said:


> TT RS colours:
> 
> Ibis White
> Monza Silver Metallic
> Suzuka Grey Metallic
> Daytona Grey Pearl Effect
> Misano Red Pearl Effect
> Sepang Blue Pearl Effect
> Mugello Blue Pearl Effect
> Phantom Black Pearl Effect
> 
> Hans.


are these free options or do they carry a premium?


----------



## R5T

Ikon66 said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> 
> TT RS colours:
> 
> Ibis White
> Monza Silver Metallic
> Suzuka Grey Metallic
> Daytona Grey Pearl Effect
> Misano Red Pearl Effect
> Sepang Blue Pearl Effect
> Mugello Blue Pearl Effect
> Phantom Black Pearl Effect
> 
> Hans.
> 
> 
> 
> are these free options or do they carry a premium?
Click to expand...

Most likely a premium.

btw, i would choose Brilliant Black as a Audi exclusief colour.

Hans.


----------



## Jimbo2

I would choose Inuit Pearl Effect (Audi order code 9K9K) which is another Audi Exclusive colour.


----------



## der_horst

not sure if anybody over here cares, but the german price list finaly came out this morning: http://www.audi.de/etc/medialib/ngw/pro ... 5.File.pdf

even the configurator was online for a few minutes this morning, before audi took it down again. they have this certain professional approach written all over their pr-work...


----------



## R5T

72.000,- + :roll:

Hans.


----------



## AV272

R5T said:


> TT RS colours:
> 
> Ibis White
> Monza Silver Metallic
> Suzuka Grey Metallic
> Daytona Grey Pearl Effect
> Misano Red Pearl Effect
> Sepang Blue Pearl Effect
> Mugello Blue Pearl Effect
> Phantom Black Pearl Effect
> 
> Hans.


Hans, can you clarify - is there a pearl effect Ibis or other white colour (like the pic in the link) or is this colour suzuka grey ???
http://www.autoblog.com/photos/geneva-2 ... s/1399332/

The colour in those pics above of the Geneva TT-RS is the one I'd want, otherwise would be a tough choice between Ibis white and suzuka grey


----------



## 353S

AV272 said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> 
> TT RS colours:
> 
> Ibis White
> Monza Silver Metallic
> Suzuka Grey Metallic
> Daytona Grey Pearl Effect
> Misano Red Pearl Effect
> Sepang Blue Pearl Effect
> Mugello Blue Pearl Effect
> Phantom Black Pearl Effect
> 
> Hans.
> 
> 
> 
> Hans, can you clarify - is there a pearl effect Ibis or other white colour (like the pic in the link) or is this colour suzuka grey ???
> http://www.autoblog.com/photos/geneva-2 ... s/1399332/
> 
> The colour in those pics above of the Geneva TT-RS is the one I'd want, otherwise would be a tough choice between Ibis white and suzuka grey
Click to expand...

Geneva TTRS is Suzuka Grey!
I ordered it in my TTS, you can see pictures here: http://www.quattive.com/Quattive/projec ... J354L.html
Fluorescents show the metallic flake more than natural light.


----------



## likenoother

Here in Sweden a new TTS without navi im paying 53,000 euo and 9-10% discount efter that .

If im getting it right tthe TTRS is around 63.000 euro with descent extras . So thats not soo much differens in price  Maybe go for a RS ? when do you think the first examples rolling out from factory ?

// tx


----------



## kmpowell

Some internal UK info gleaned today. Full prices and options are just round the corner, which we'll post in a new thread for you. 

• First UK showing at Goodwood (2nd - 5th July)
• Centre launch date - 11th and 12th July.
• OTR £42,980 (Coupe) and OTR £44,880 (Roadster)

*Audi UK offers the TTRS in eight colours:*
• Non-metallic - Ibis white
• Metallic - Suzuka grey and Monza silver
• Pearl effect - Misano red, Sepang blue, Daytona grey, Mugello blue and Phantom black.
• The Roadster's soft top is available in black or dark grey.

Initially, we will accept orders for customer vehicles only. All customer orders placed by Friday 17 April will then be allocated into build slots and released into the factory production system by the RS team. Vehicles will be allocated in date of deposit/interest order.

TTRS will be set up as a separate model on the ordering system, there will therefore be no allocation limit as this will fall outside the normal Centre TT allocation allowance.

*Standard equipment includes:*
18" 5-double spoke design alloy wheels
Enhanced braking system
RS suspension
RS body styling
Xenon headlights inc LED daytime running lights
Flat bottom leather multi-function steering wheel
Silk Nappa Leather
Heated front seats
Concert Audio system
Fixed rear spoiler (no cost option to have retractable rear spoiler)
3mm lower than TTS

*New Options available*
2 x 19" alloy wheels (20" alloy wheel to be available later in the year)
Ibis white and Phantom black inlays
Audi Music Interface
Bluetooth Interface
Roof headlining in Alcantara (Coupe only)


----------



## Nem

More TTRS desktop wallpapers added here:

http://www.audi.co.uk/audi/uk/en2/new_c ... llery.html

Nick


----------



## der_horst

btw, still looking for feedback on the rs-suspension in comparison to the mr (probably too early as no non-audi employe has driven both yet) and on the sport exhaust. the videos/sounds that we saw so far were from the standard exhaust, right? or do i have to buy the black one to make it sound as advertised?

oh, and one more thing: is it possible to connect an iphone (as mp3-player, not as a phone) via the ipod adapter or via usb adapter? or do i have to buy the bluetooth option for that? the latter one would be a bad idea, as that option has this little mark in the german price list saying 'your order will be carried out once this feature is available'.


----------



## ChinsVXR

kmpowell said:


> TTRS will be set up as a separate model on the ordering system, there will therefore be no allocation limit as this will fall outside the normal Centre TT allocation allowance.
> 
> *New Options available*
> 
> Audi Music Interface
> Bluetooth Interface


If I am reading this right, then as a dealer has no limit on the number of cars he can order, then to close deals there could be some heavy discounting.

Are they set to change the whole satnav system if they are offering AMI and if they are mentioning Bluetooth as new, then whats the difference?


----------



## AV272

353S said:


> AV272 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R5T said:
> 
> 
> 
> TT RS colours:
> 
> Ibis White
> Monza Silver Metallic
> Suzuka Grey Metallic
> Daytona Grey Pearl Effect
> Misano Red Pearl Effect
> Sepang Blue Pearl Effect
> Mugello Blue Pearl Effect
> Phantom Black Pearl Effect
> 
> Hans.
> 
> 
> 
> Hans, can you clarify - is there a pearl effect Ibis or other white colour (like the pic in the link) or is this colour suzuka grey ???
> http://www.autoblog.com/photos/geneva-2 ... s/1399332/
> 
> The colour in those pics above of the Geneva TT-RS is the one I'd want, otherwise would be a tough choice between Ibis white and suzuka grey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geneva TTRS is Suzuka Grey!
> I ordered it in my TTS, you can see pictures here: http://www.quattive.com/Quattive/projec ... J354L.html
> Fluorescents show the metallic flake more than natural light.
Click to expand...

Thankyou for the response 

I can't believe the amount of times I've mistaken suzuka grey for Ibis white...in pics they look the same lol


----------



## jaymaf

Hi,

FYI the TTRS in Geneva was not Suzuka Grey, it was Inuit White (Inuitweiss in german) (Audi Exclusive Colour)


----------



## R5T

*"Audi TT RS" Audi Forum (A50) Ingolstadt.*










Hans.


----------



## kmpowell

R5T said:


> *"Audi TT RS" Audi Forum (A50) Ingolstadt.*
> 
> Hans.


That looks like "Classic Red" to me, from the 'Audi Exclusive' collection.


----------



## R5T

A few more pics.


































Hans.


----------



## The_TT

kmpowell said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090031_small.jpg
> http://www.********.co.uk/images/news/TTRS/TTRS090032_small.jpg


I love the seats


----------



## R5T

Another one.










Hans.


----------



## jammyd

Hans

Your pictures dont seem to be showing


----------



## Ikon66

ok for me - but i wish he'd stop postin em - could really be tempted if the s tronic comes out :roll:


----------



## jammyd

ignore me, I think its my USB dongle blocking them :roll:


----------



## jaymaf

TTRS Roadster


----------



## caney

jaymaf said:


>


is that pipe plastic that comes out of the turbo


----------



## R5T

caney said:


> is that pipe plastic that comes out of the turbo


Yes it's plastic, but it's a air inlet tube.

Hans.


----------



## AV272

jaymaf said:


> Hi,
> 
> FYI the TTRS in Geneva was not Suzuka Grey, it was Inuit White (Inuitweiss in german) (Audi Exclusive Colour)


Thanks jaymaf - now I know I wasn't going mad, I had a look at some other suzuka grey pics I've got and did think the Geneva TT-RS still looked different, this expalins it 8)

This 'Inuit White' colour looks just awesome...

I also love the burgandy/red one put up by Hans - looks fantastic with the cream interior, damn hard to decide on a colour for one of these :?


----------



## jaymaf

Go for Daytona Grey ! Best one !  (Not Exclusive on the TTRS)


----------



## AV272

jaymaf said:


> Go for Daytona Grey ! Best one !  (Not Exclusive on the TTRS)


If I stick to the mainstream colours and not opt for an Audi exclusive colour - here in Aust. the price for an optional colour choice is enough to buy another car :evil: - I think I'll go for Ibis white, absolutely love the way a TTS looks with this colour and I'm sure the TT-RS would be just as stunning in Ibis


----------



## mosoboh

I wonder how the color grey will look like? 8)


----------



## syc23

IMO the best colours will be Ibis, Sprint and Phantom. Obviously without the silver bits below the spoiler and rear 'diffuser'.


----------



## Toshiba

Only colour to have is Sepang, all the others are boring

sprint :lol:


----------



## conneem

Here are some rough Photochops I did, just to see how the RS would carry some of the other colour we haven't seen yet


----------



## caney

just imagine what this car will go and sound like with a remap,exhaust and induction kit


----------



## mosoboh

i cant imagine! I so confused... If I were to buy one I wouldnt know what color to choose???


----------



## zorpas

mosoboh said:


> i cant imagine! I so confused... If I were to buy one I wouldnt know what color to choose???


Get the orange man ! its the best best colour for the TT, IMO


----------



## mosoboh

zorpas said:


> mosoboh said:
> 
> 
> 
> i cant imagine! I so confused... If I were to buy one I wouldnt know what color to choose???
> 
> 
> 
> Get the orange man ! its the best best colour for the TT, IMO
Click to expand...

lol isnt it a bit flashy??

im thinking black but it gets dirty really easily here in CY.... white should be the obviouse solution my friend? what do u think?


----------



## der_horst

white is also the cheapest solution. at least one item where i dont have to pay an additional extra just because i'd like to buy an rs


----------



## Garduna

R5T said:


> TT RS colours:
> 
> Ibis White
> Monza Silver Metallic
> Suzuka Grey Metallic
> Daytona Grey Pearl Effect
> Misano Red Pearl Effect
> Sepang Blue Pearl Effect
> Mugello Blue Pearl Effect
> Phantom Black Pearl Effect
> 
> Hans.


out of all those colours, I'd probably get either the Misano Red, Sepang Blue or Phantom Black. I only see Ibis white TT/TTS in Toronto. So boring!!!


----------



## AV272

Speaking of colours, I have a request...

Can somebody put up pics of the TT-RS in red please, ie. the 'normal' red, not the darker pearl one shown on previous pages here, I've only seen one pic and it was a shot from behind...TIA 

I'm thinking the red will look great on the TT-RS along with the shiny gloss black grill and lower intake infills and with the contrasting lower front and rear silver trims...


----------



## Garduna

AV272 said:


> Speaking of colours, I have a request...
> 
> Can somebody put up pics of the TT-RS in red please, ie. the 'normal' red, not the darker pearl one shown on previous pages here, I've only seen one pic and it was a shot from behind...TIA
> 
> I'm thinking the red will look great on the TT-RS along with the shiny gloss black grill and lower intake infills and with the contrasting lower front and rear silver trims...


Check page 11 for the Misano Red.


----------



## zorpas

mosoboh said:


> zorpas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mosoboh said:
> 
> 
> 
> i cant imagine! I so confused... If I were to buy one I wouldnt know what color to choose???
> 
> 
> 
> Get the orange man ! its the best best colour for the TT, IMO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol isnt it a bit flashy??
> 
> im thinking black but it gets dirty really easily here in CY.... white should be the obviouse solution my friend? what do u think?
Click to expand...

Forget about black in Cyprus. Nice colour but doesnt work. Just think of our 45+ temp in the summer (under shadow). So leave a black car parked under the sun with these temp and it will get cooked well done my friend 

You know my car is white and it really suits the TT IMO. My favourite is orange but if I was still 25 or single I would have picked it for sure. But I chose my second best which was white. It works with our climate as well, but there is a dissapointment as the majority of Audi I see on the road are white ( TTs A4 A5 A3 Q5 ). Its becoming a fashon statement :lol:


----------



## mosoboh

looool true... btw I just got my hands on the catalogue......   

here are the colors....
and remember im 27 with a daughter how would I look if I got orange?


----------



## Toshiba

RS sounds AWESOME!!!!
http://www.audi.de/de/brand/de/neuwagen ... coupe.html

DE site also has the configurator up and running too.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Configured mine today, not sure what I selected but got to 60,000 Euros. Don't really like any of the wheels on German site. Hope UK is better. My Dealer still has no extra info than what we already know.
H.


----------



## kmpowell

Harold said:


> Don't really like any of the wheels on German site. Hope UK is better.


'fraid not - that's all the UK are getting. 18" twin spokes as standard, with the two 19" options. 20" RS4 style wheels will be available later this year.


----------



## Hoggy

*kmpowell wrote* _..'fraid not - that's all the UK are getting. 18" twin spokes as standard, with the two 19" options._

Looks as if I may have to settle with this then.









H.


----------



## UKLooney

Toshiba said:


> DE site also has the configurator up and running too.


Is see that MY10 MMI has 32Gb SD cards and aux in port.


----------



## der_horst

Toshiba said:


> RS sounds AWESOME!!!!
> http://www.audi.de/de/brand/de/neuwagen ... coupe.html


but they don't say if those sounds have been recorded with the sport exhaust or with the default one. been trying to get that answer from them by mail for some time, but they avoid answering that question quite efficiently so far...


----------



## dwell159

Anyone knows what color is in the promo pictures and the promo movies; ibis, inuit or suzuka?


----------



## Garduna

mosoboh said:


> looool true... btw I just got my hands on the catalogue......
> 
> here are the colors....
> and remember im 27 with a daughter how would I look if I got orange?


I don't think they offer it in orange, there is red tho. You could explain to ur daughter that girls like pink ponies while guys like ponies too. Red ones. Show her a red ferrari scuderia and tell her that's a guy's pony 

The promo pics used I think were Ibis White for the Coupe and the Sepang Blue for the Roadster


----------



## Toshiba

Everytime i look at this i get the feeling its simply not worth it.
Its a lot of beer money over a S, for not that much more.

I could get a badge and a bottom to my bumper for a hundred ££££.


----------



## R5T

Harold said:


> *kmpowell wrote* _..'fraid not - that's all the UK are getting. 18" twin spokes as standard, with the two 19" options._
> 
> Looks as if I may have to settle with this then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H.


Red is witout a doubt your colour.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst

Toshiba said:


> I could get a badge and a bottom to my bumper for a hundred ££££.


if audi really dropped the badge removal option (it's the first rs model which doesn't offer this) you can have my badge for free


----------



## R5T

Yes, no TT RS badges and no fixed rear wing on mine if i order one.

Hans.


----------



## AV272

Garduna said:


> AV272 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of colours, I have a request...
> 
> Can somebody put up pics of the TT-RS in red please, ie. the 'normal' red, not the darker pearl one shown on previous pages here, I've only seen one pic and it was a shot from behind...TIA
> 
> I'm thinking the red will look great on the TT-RS along with the shiny gloss black grill and lower intake infills and with the contrasting lower front and rear silver trims...
> 
> 
> 
> Check page 11 for the Misano Red.
Click to expand...

Thankyou 

Can't really see the pearl effect in those pics, but I'm sure in the metal it looks fantastic...


----------



## Arne

R5T said:


> Yes, no TT RS badges and no fixed rear wing on mine if i order one.
> 
> Hans.


So are you ordering one Hans ?

Seems to be a very good motor - with lots of potensial :wink:


----------



## mosoboh

Garduna said:


> mosoboh said:
> 
> 
> 
> looool true... btw I just got my hands on the catalogue......
> 
> here are the colors....
> and remember im 27 with a daughter how would I look if I got orange?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they offer it in orange, there is red tho. You could explain to ur daughter that girls like pink ponies while guys like ponies too. Red ones. Show her a red ferrari scuderia and tell her that's a guy's pony
> 
> The promo pics used I think were Ibis White for the Coupe and the Sepang Blue for the Roadster
Click to expand...

loooool i like the way you think) wife and daughter already have a white pony... 2008 A4 s-line.... so I think im intitled for my own


----------



## R5T

Arne said:


> So are you ordering one Hans ?
> Seems to be a very good motor - with lots of potensial :wink:


That is still a big question, it will cost me here with all the taxes the german price + 1/3 .
End already up with 74.000+ Euro without a few things i want in the German configurator.(20" wheels not in it)
After that i want upgrades like, 9x20" wheels, H&R lowering springs on the MR, 400++ engine remap.
A nicely specced TT-S cost ± 88.000 Euro over here with all the taxes, insane prices for cars TBH.

Hans.


----------



## Arne

R5T said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you ordering one Hans ?
> Seems to be a very good motor - with lots of potensial :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> That is still a big question, it will cost me here with all the taxes the german price + 1/3 .
> End already up with 74.000+ Euro without a few things i want in the German configurator.(20" wheels not in it)
> After that i want upgrades like, 9x20" wheels, H&R lowering springs on the MR, 400++ engine remap.
> A nicely specced TT-S cost ± 88.000 Euro over here with all the taxes, insane prices for cars TBH.
> 
> Hans.
Click to expand...

The same problem here in Norway. We have not gotten the prices yet, but since BHP is taxed very high for every singel BHP over 170, I have a pretty good idea for where it will end - which is somewhere around 125-130.000 Euro without much of the "extras". A nicely specced TT-S (like mine :wink: ) is 100.000 Euro, which realy is too much for a car. But you have to spend your money on something :wink:


----------



## R5T

Also the Carbon Fiber mirror housing is not yet in the configurator.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst

R5T said:


> Yes, no TT RS badges and no fixed rear wing on mine if i order one.


but so far i can't find this option in any price list or configurator. seems nowadays you are supposed to remove the badge yourself.


----------



## der_horst

R5T said:


> Also the Carbon Fiber mirror housing is not yet in the configurator.


and neither are the 20" or the painted seat backs. it looks like all the audi exclusive stuff is not listed or not even available in germany.


----------



## Wondermikie

der_horst said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also the Carbon Fiber mirror housing is not yet in the configurator.
> 
> 
> 
> and neither are the 20" or the painted seat backs. it looks like all the audi exclusive stuff is not listed or not even available in germany.
Click to expand...

Are you definitely getting one then


----------



## der_horst

Wondermikie said:


> Are you definitely getting one then


yup, quest is over. still no dsg, but i can't wait for the MKIII-rs 

i still haven't finalized my options though as audi can't tell me which suspension offers which advantages, i.e. is the standard-suspension faster on the track or is it just harder? and is it harder at all? the car is only lowered less than a centimeter compared to the tts, so i can't believe this is sufficient to make a passive suspension work as good as the mr on the track.

also audi coulnd't tell me if the sound clips on the web site were made with the sports exhaust, i.e. if this sound is only available if you pay 1000 euros extra or if it's part of the base rs.

as long as i have no idea on these options i can't order the car. the worst case would be that audi continues to tell nothing about the options it sells so i'd have to wait for the first press reports on the preproduction demo cars they usually hand out for first impressions.


----------



## der_horst

der_horst said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, no TT RS badges and no fixed rear wing on mine if i order one.
> 
> 
> 
> but so far i can't find this option in any price list or configurator. seems nowadays you are supposed to remove the badge yourself.
Click to expand...

got mail from audi today, you can not have the car without the badges, they do not offer this long term standard rs-option anymore. well, there goes the understatement.

seems i'll have to remove the bardges manually when i pickup mine at audi. will be interesting to see the look of the audi representative that hands out your car if the first thing i do is remove the badge with dental floss. but it seems that's the way audi intended.


----------



## AV272

der_horst said:


> der_horst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R5T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, no TT RS badges and no fixed rear wing on mine if i order one.
> 
> 
> 
> but so far i can't find this option in any price list or configurator. seems nowadays you are supposed to remove the badge yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got mail from audi today, you can not have the car without the badges, they do not offer this long term standard rs-option anymore. well, there goes the understatement.
> 
> seems i'll have to remove the bardges manually when i pickup mine at audi. will be interesting to see the look of the audi representative that hands out your car if the first thing i do is remove the badge with dental floss. but it seems that's the way audi intended.
Click to expand...

May I ask - what is it with this whole badge removal idea ???

Being an -RS wouldn't you want the rest of the World to know that's exactly what you have ?? 

I suppose that even removing the badges, a knowledgable person will still know it's an -RS, but you may get other people wondering/asking if it's an -RS or a mock-up TT-RS with -RS body treatment... :?


----------



## Garduna

AV272 said:


> der_horst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> der_horst said:
> 
> 
> 
> but so far i can't find this option in any price list or configurator. seems nowadays you are supposed to remove the badge yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> got mail from audi today, you can not have the car without the badges, they do not offer this long term standard rs-option anymore. well, there goes the understatement.
> 
> seems i'll have to remove the bardges manually when i pickup mine at audi. will be interesting to see the look of the audi representative that hands out your car if the first thing i do is remove the badge with dental floss. but it seems that's the way audi intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May I ask - what is it with this whole badge removal idea ???
> 
> Being an -RS wouldn't you want the rest of the World to know that's exactly what you have ??
> 
> I suppose that even removing the badges, a knowledgable person will still know it's an -RS, but you may get other people wondering/asking if it's an -RS or a mock-up TT-RS with -RS body treatment... :?
Click to expand...

There are lots of reasons why a person might want to de-badge. If they do drag/track races, sometimes ppl won't be familiar with that certain car, hence debadge may offer an advantage. Perhaps they like the overall clean look of it? It may also be something they do to distinguish themselves amongst the other RS owners. Who knows 8)


----------



## R5T

I would de-badge (and mirrors in body color) to make the car less striking for the wrong people.
That's why i don't like the big rear wing it pull to much attention to the car.
The retracktable one give it a more common look.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst

AV272 said:


> May I ask - what is it with this whole badge removal idea ???
> 
> Being an -RS wouldn't you want the rest of the World to know that's exactly what you have ??


i don't think it is important for the world to know what car i drive. plus i don't like to show off. i buy the car for my own pleasure and the last thing i want is to make people more jealous than necessary.

most people, at least over here in germany can't standt the thought that you have more than they do and they like to spoil your fun if they can.

and sure, those people who know about the rs specific details will identify the rs right away even without a badge, but how many people are able to do that? and those who can are probably enthusiasts and/or tt-drivers as well and hopefuly friendly towards any parked rs


----------



## R5T

Hans.


----------



## Ikon66

imho - those pics look quite dissapointing, i realise the quality is poor but those black wheels look awful with the white


----------



## Garduna

is that audi ttrs wearing these rims??

http://www.zercustoms.com/photos/Hamann-HM-EVO-Forged-Wheels/Hamann-HM-EVO-Forged-Wheels-1.jpg.html

and by george, the quality on those pics are just aweful!


----------



## AV272

Ikon66 said:


> imho - those pics look quite dissapointing, i realise the quality is poor but those black wheels look awful with the white


I agree about the rims, but the rest of the car looks absolutely awesome IMHO even despite the poor pic quality, I instantly thought WOW wish that was mine/me driving my TT-RS there 

Also thanks to all the responses above regarding the de-badging, some good reasons there and I do understand the part about trying to avoid any or all unwanted/wrong type of attention, it's just a pity you have to resort to measures like de-badging because of those reasons...


----------



## Garduna

I'm just curoius everyone, audi germany website now as the configuration up for the ttrs but has any other european sites have that up as well? :?


----------



## jaymaf

Garduna said:


> is that audi ttrs wearing these rims??
> 
> http://www.zercustoms.com/photos/Hamann-HM-EVO-Forged-Wheels/Hamann-HM-EVO-Forged-Wheels-1.jpg.html
> 
> and by george, the quality on those pics are just aweful!


RS6 Wheels


----------



## Toshiba

Garduna said:


> I'm just curoius everyone, audi germany website now as the configuration up for the ttrs but has any other european sites have that up as well? :?


Always happens, nothing new. Takes weeks/months for the others to catch up.


----------



## zorpas

Toshiba said:


> Garduna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just curoius everyone, audi germany website now as the configuration up for the ttrs but has any other european sites have that up as well? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Always happens, nothing new. Takes weeks/months for the others to catch up.
Click to expand...

Configurator in audi.de does not have the TTRS listed...


----------



## Hoggy

*Zorpas wrote*.._Configurator in audi.de does not have the TTRS listed... _

Its still there I've just checked. 










H.


----------



## R5T

Any info about ceramic brakes yet. ?

Hans.


----------



## kmpowell

R5T said:


> Any info about ceramic brakes yet. ?
> 
> Hans.


No info from Audi UK at all. No official brochure either. It's all very strange IMO, god knows what's going on. :?


----------



## syc23

kmpowell said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any info about ceramic brakes yet. ?
> 
> Hans.
> 
> 
> 
> No info from Audi UK at all. No official brochure either. It's all very strange IMO, god knows what's going on. :?
Click to expand...

Probably because Audi is upping the prices they were going to charge and can't commit to print until the very last minute.


----------



## R5T

A red one with alu pack and no rearwing.


























Hans.


----------



## Toshiba

Just doesn't look special enough in std colours.
I could "convert" mine to look like that in 30mins and £600

I have not ordered.


----------



## R5T

Toshiba said:


> Just doesn't look special enough in std colours.
> I could "convert" mine to look like that in 30mins and £600
> I have not ordered.


Also the absence of the rear spoiler give me doubts. :? 
It look just like every other TT with a bodykit. :?

Hans.


----------



## brittan

Toshiba said:


> Just doesn't look special enough in std colours.
> I could "convert" mine to look like that in 30mins and £600
> 
> I have not ordered.


Nor have I. I had a deposit down and slot 1 at the local dealer. It was a close run thing and I had a spec sorted after asking 1001 questions of the dealer due to the errors in the pdf guide spec.

The engine (that torque curve) appealed but in the end the disappointment of finding no MR (nor even an option), no S-Tronic and RS seats a cost option weighed against it. Audi has withheld options from the UK market (eg sports exhaust and 20" wheels) so I feel slightly cheated. Not that I'd go for those particular items but I would have liked the choice.

In the end I decided like Toshiba that it doesn't look special enough and after raiding the options list doesn't look like a £50k car. And I'm not prepared to risk that Audi might produce a RS with S-Tronic in a year's time - that alone may just be enough to change my mind.


----------



## R5T

btw, it's just me or have the TT RS damages on both side's under the doors.

Hans.


----------



## R5T

A white/susuka grey one.




























And the classic red one again.




























Hans.


----------



## R5T

R5T said:


> A white one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the classic red one again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hans.


----------



## R5T

A black one with alu pack.










































Hans.


----------



## Nem

See, common as muck already 

Nick


----------



## 353S

I love that Suzuka Coupe! I hope they offer it here in the states... I had no desire to get one, but the more I see real life pictures the more I'm digging it.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, It appears, White will be the only standard colour, £500 extra for any of 7 optional colours. £1665 for RS seats, in an RS :? .. And I don't like any of the wheel options.  
Info from Audi dealer today.
H.


----------



## Deeside

Hi,
Just to let you know that the TTRS price & spec guide is now available on the audi .co.uk website. I printed it off today, all 32 pages of it.
Deeside


----------



## kmpowell

Deeside said:


> Hi,
> Just to let you know that the TTRS price & spec guide is now available on the audi .co.uk website. I printed it off today, all 32 pages of it.
> Deeside


LOL - typical of Audi to release the amended (note the bodged edition number on the back!) info before putting it on the Press site, or Dealer 'Desktop'!!! :lol:

Here's the link: http://www.audi.co.uk/etc/medialib/cms4 ... 2.File.pdf


----------



## zorpas

So it looks like the mag ride is optional after all. I remember reports that it was not available at all


----------



## Ikon66

OMG also £1000 to have the gloss grill and aluminium trim on the front spoiler and diffuser


----------



## drjam

VicTT said:


> In the end I decided like Toshiba that it doesn't look special enough and after raiding the options list doesn't look like a £50k car. And I'm not prepared to risk that Audi might produce a RS with S-Tronic in a year's time - that alone may just be enough to change my mind.


It does seem extraordinary that the flagship model doesn't even come with the _option _of the flagship gearbox. 
(And yes, have read the reasons why, too much torque etc., but frankly it's their job to overcome them before trying to market a car like this).
At the very least, rather than just stick in a bog-standard manual, they could have looked at something like Nissan's "Synchro Rev" on the new 370Z (sensors on the clutch and gear-lever gate to match revs to vehicle speed and speed/smooth out the changes with the required blips etc.).


----------



## jammyd

So with all respect to Audi you are paying 8/9K more over the TTS for a faster engine and uprated brakes, but you are loosing Mag ride and the option of S-tronic...

So if I had the money right now, I think I know which one I would be getting...

Oh and the colour choice is a joke


----------



## DXN

I agree this pricing is too much, Adaptive lights, colour, wheels, seats stereo upgrade etc makes it very (not that I would order one!) hard to order above a TTS.

It will be interesting to see how many turn up on here though ;-)


----------



## mosoboh

kmpowell said:


> Deeside said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Just to let you know that the TTRS price & spec guide is now available on the audi .co.uk website. I printed it off today, all 32 pages of it.
> Deeside
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - typical of Audi to release the amended (note the bodged edition number on the back!) info before putting it on the Press site, or Dealer 'Desktop'!!! :lol:
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.audi.co.uk/etc/medialib/cms4 ... 2.File.pdf
Click to expand...

why is'nt the 20 inch rims available in the catologue??? I have them here available in CY??? strange? :?


----------



## kmpowell

mosoboh said:


> why is'nt the 20 inch rims available in the catologue??? I have them here available in CY??? strange? :?


In the UK market (at least) the 20" alloy won't be available until later in the year.


----------



## mosoboh

I ordered mine with 20 inch rims.... color still havent decided but I like the condor grey and they said 3 months to come....they will not have any RS in stock in Cyprus.. taxation too high??? price not confrimed yet! still waiting....
as for the option everything you listed in the brochure comes with it...


----------



## zorpas

mosoboh said:


> I ordered mine with 20 inch rims.... color still havent decided but I like the condor grey and they said 3 months to come....they will not have any RS in stock in Cyprus.. taxation too high??? price not confrimed yet! still waiting....
> as for the option everything you listed in the brochure comes with it...


So u finally ordered it ?

u must be the first one on the forum who ordered it, and the first one for Cyprus for sure !


----------



## mosoboh

CY yes but forum i dont know...... although im still waitng the pricing mate..... Audi havent confirmed.... and another thing I dont know what to do with my 3.2 now :? selling it here in CY is going to be a [email protected] so im really confused but as for the RS its 100%  color still dont know  But i previously mentioned the condor grey.... orange is not an option only exclusive.... as for everything else it comes FULL!


----------



## mosoboh

you what gets me annoyed! they changed everything suspension, engine, gear box, interior (a little :roll: ), brakes, even the bloody rear spoiler but STILL NO BLOODY ARM REST!

Another thing I wanted to get off my chest.... they could have done something with the bonnet and gave it an exclusive look like the RS6 or the RS4 but noooo they took a photo copy of the tt-s and the tt 3.2 and just stuck it on...

thats all the complaints I have.... other than that everything is perfect


----------



## Deeside

mosoboh said:


> you what gets me annoyed! they changed everything suspension, engine, gear box, interior (a little :roll: ), brakes, even the bloody rear spoiler but STILL NO BLOODY ARM REST!
> 
> Another thing I wanted to get off my chest.... they could have done something with the bonnet and gave it an exclusive look like the RS6 or the RS4 but noooo they took a photo copy of the tt-s and the tt 3.2 and just stuck it on...
> 
> thats all the complaints I have.... other than that everything is perfect


Hi mosoboh
For the price you are likely to be paying, they should include an armrest.! I got mine in silver leather for my TTS to match Audi leather from http://tt-armrest.com/. Expensive at 349 euros, but not as a percentage of the total car price. Very pleased with mine. 
Deeside


----------



## mosoboh

Hi Deeside,

I didnt know you can get it? thank you alot  made my day mate! 8)


----------



## likenoother

Today the TTRS prices went out here in sweden , not soo big different between TTS and RS . 
about 9000 euro more for the RS model. Is it worth it to have the chnage from TTS to RS ?


----------



## Ikon66

likenoother said:


> Today the TTRS prices went out here in sweden , not soo big different between TTS and RS .
> about 9000 euro more for the RS model. Is it worth it to have the chnage from TTS to RS ?


it'll be 9k plus the options and the loss on the S could be a total of 20+k


----------



## RussianM3_dude

So has anybody heard the optional sport exhaust and will their be the sort shift option?


----------



## Ikon66

RussianM3_dude said:


> So has anybody heard the optional sport exhaust and will their be the sort shift option?


short shift is standard on the uk model


----------



## likenoother

RussianM3_dude said:


> So has anybody heard the optional sport exhaust and will their be the sort shift option?


Whats the Sport Exhaust? it cost like 110 euro here.


----------



## likenoother

Ikon66 said:


> likenoother said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today the TTRS prices went out here in sweden , not soo big different between TTS and RS .
> about 9000 euro more for the RS model. Is it worth it to have the chnage from TTS to RS ?
> 
> 
> 
> it'll be 9k plus the options and the loss on the S could be a total of 20+k
Click to expand...

hmm , naaa . here its around 7000 euro more for the TTRS with options, so that not soo much ,, i dont include the RS seats . with them to its around 900-1000euro more.


----------



## mosoboh

Ikon66 said:


> RussianM3_dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> So has anybody heard the optional sport exhaust and will their be the sort shift option?
> 
> 
> 
> short shift is standard on the uk model
Click to expand...

in Cyprus as well...


----------



## mosoboh

any body knows if there is a weight difference between a normal mk2 or tt-s compared to the tt-rs? :?


----------



## kmpowell

mosoboh said:


> any body knows if there is a weight difference between a normal mk2 or tt-s compared to the tt-rs? :?


TTS Coupe (Manaul) - 1395
TTS Roadster (Manual) - 1455

TTRS Coupe - 1450
TTRS Roadster - 1510


----------



## Wallsendmag

Unless I can find 10 ,10 year old cars to part ex I can't see myself getting one :?


----------



## mosoboh

kmpowell said:


> mosoboh said:
> 
> 
> 
> any body knows if there is a weight difference between a normal mk2 or tt-s compared to the tt-rs? :?
> 
> 
> 
> TTS Coupe (Manaul) - 1395
> TTS Roadster (Manual) - 1455
> 
> TTRS Coupe - 1450
> TTRS Roadster - 1510
Click to expand...

cool 8) 
strange though.... they mention in the brochure that they used the ultra light space body for the TT-RS and its 55 kilo's extra weight more than the TT-S tisk tisk tisk :-|


----------



## Deeside

mosoboh said:


> Hi Deeside,
> 
> I didnt know you can get it? thank you alot  made my day mate! 8)


Hi mosoboh
No problem. Mine was the first they had supplied in silver for the TTS. They have a couple of other colours in stock, and other leather colours on request.
Cheers, Deeside.


----------



## likenoother

why should you pay 110euro for sport exaust?? whats that ? :?:


----------



## likenoother

likenoother said:


> why should you pay 110euro for sport exaust?? whats that ? :?:


From three diffrent reviews.

When an Audi TT RS driver pushes the standard Sport button on the center tunnel, a flap installed in the left exhaust tailpipe renders the exhaust noise even more robust and intense while boosting engine responsiveness. An optional Sport exhaust system is available with matt black tailpipe trims and sound flap.

This addictive accompaniment can be further amplified by pressing a Sport button on the transmission tunnel which not only alters throttle response but also opens a flap in the left exhaust tailpipe to further intensify the exhaust sound.

With a press of the Sport button, a flap in the left tailpipe will let out some extra five-cylinder flavor-watch our teaser video to hear it for yourself-while an optional sport exhaust is packaged with matte black exhaust finishers. 
http://carvideos.caranddriver.com/?bcpi ... 3786393001

what i can read, you pay extra for the f&6%&%% sound ?? :evil: :?


----------



## blackraptor

is the exhaust from audi or aftermarket like miltek?
is usually the noise the same with stock with closed flaps? Because on other cars like carrera and ferrari's strandale the noise is louder also with closed flaps


----------



## R5T

Hans.


----------



## KammyTT

hans, do you ever speak or do you just post up pics of TT`s?


----------



## AV272

Awesome pics of a red TT-RS there Hans, looks fantastic thanks for sharing 

So are there any reviews yet of the TT-RS ??

I've tried searching but have come up with nothing...surely at least one of the main magazine titles have got their hands on one and test driven it for a review or write up :?


----------



## R5T

AV272 said:


> Awesome pics of a red TT-RS there Hans, looks fantastic thanks for sharing


The TT RS looks 10x better without the exterior alu pack, just in body colour and black.

Hans.


----------



## mosoboh

R5T said:


> AV272 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome pics of a red TT-RS there Hans, looks fantastic thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> The TT RS looks 10x better without the exterior alu pack, just in body colour and black.
> 
> Hans.
Click to expand...

yes but I kinda like the aluminuim line that goes under the spoiler front and back.... dont you think?


----------



## R5T

mosoboh said:


> yes but I kinda like the aluminuim line that goes under the spoiler front and back.... dont you think?


No, i don't like the alu accents, without looks better IMHO.

Hans.


----------



## Hoggy

Mmmm! Thanks for pics, that Red is beautiful, & agree with you Hans, looks much nicer without ally bits. 
H.


----------



## Ikon66

like the red - without the ally bits you waould save £650 on that option, but then it looks more and more like the S especially is you give up the rear spoiler


----------



## R5T

Ikon66 said:


> like the red - without the ally bits you waould save £650 on that option, but then it looks more and more like the S especially is you give up the rear spoiler


And that is a good thing IMHO, a nice "Wolf in sheep clothing"
I would buy a TT-S if it had a ± 280 hp inline five under the bonnet.
btw, would you order the back exhaust and grill pack or keep the chroom bits.

Hans.


----------



## Ikon66

R5T said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> like the red - without the ally bits you waould save £650 on that option, but then it looks more and more like the S especially is you give up the rear spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And that is a good thing IMHO, a nice "Wolf in sheep clothing"
> I would buy a TT-S if it had a ± 280 hp inline five under the bonnet.
> btw, would you order the back exhaust and grill pack or keep the chroom bits.
> 
> Hans.
Click to expand...

really can't see me spending all that money on a car for that extra power which I would never really be able to use - especially with no s-tronic - could never see myself going back to a manual


----------



## R5T

Manual 24/7, S-Tronic is not doing it for me, just a fancy autobox.

Hans.


----------



## mosoboh

i miss manual as well but the s-tronic when u loose it then ull know the value for it :wink:


----------



## R5T

Hans.


----------



## R5T

View attachment 1

View attachment 2

View attachment 3

View attachment 4

View attachment 5

View attachment 6


Hans.


----------



## Garduna

have there been any test drive reviews for the TTRS yet?


----------



## R5T

Garduna said:


> have there been any test drive reviews for the TTRS yet?


No not yet.

Hans.


----------



## R5T

Hans.


----------



## AV272

Thanks again for the pics Hans...and for answering the 'reviews' question - personally I can't wait to read what the car journalists think of this new TT variant 

I'm really starting to love that red colour and it does look good without the aluminium highlight bits, IMO it looks good with them also 

IMHO the white definitely looks better without the aluminium highlights, hard choice on the red or other darker colours...


----------



## R5T

I like the white but would probably choose brilliant black as a Audi exclusive colour.


----------



## AV272

R5T said:


> I like the white but would probably choose brilliant black as a Audi exclusive colour.


That would be hard to keep clean and free of surface blemishes... 

If I get one, I think I'll go for the red above...


----------



## Garduna

AV272 said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the white but would probably choose brilliant black as a Audi exclusive colour.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be hard to keep clean and free of surface blemishes...
> 
> If I get one, I think I'll go for the red above...
Click to expand...

hmmm I was thinking that one day i'd get a ttrs but ya, black is a pain to keep clean! Tho a stealthed out tt would look pretty sick 8)

I already have a red car...... don't really want to repeat that colour.


----------



## lacerdaschoon

Is the TT RS going to be available with DSG?


----------



## Ikon66

lacerdaschoon said:


> Is the TT RS going to be available with DSG?


not at the moment :x


----------



## 353S

Anyone notice anything different in this image?


----------



## jaymaf

Carbon


----------



## R5T

I'm not sure about a carbon front splitter on the TT-S or RS.
The front look not that good with it, look like the grill is completely floting in no-man's land.
Only a black car can go away with it IMHO.


----------



## AV272

R5T said:


> I'm not sure about a carbon front splitter on the TT-S or RS.
> The front look not that good with it, look like the grill is completely floting in no-man's land.
> Only a black car can go away with it IMHO.


Completely agree...

Seen lots of pictures of Ibis white TTS with carbon lower front lip and IMHO it looks all wrong, as said like there's a piece of the car missing :?


----------



## Arne

353S said:


> Anyone notice anything different in this image?


No fixed wing :wink:


----------



## mosoboh

Arne said:


> 353S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone notice anything different in this image?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fixed wing :wink:
Click to expand...

mirrors are black as well...


----------



## Ikon66

mosoboh said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 353S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone notice anything different in this image?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fixed wing :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mirrors are black as well...
Click to expand...

think they are titanium the same as the wheels


----------



## mosoboh

owwwww....  wow!


----------



## der_horst

Ikon66 said:


> think they are titanium the same as the wheels


i'd guess carbon, as already listed in the MY2010 price list.


----------



## Ikon66

der_horst said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> think they are titanium the same as the wheels
> 
> 
> 
> i'd guess carbon, as already listed in the MY2010 price list.
Click to expand...

possibly, but they don't look like the black front splitter to me, much more like the wheels :?


----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T




----------



## Garduna

hmm i don't know if that titanium option looks good with the fixed spoiler..... i mean wtf were they thinking.... having the spoiler be in 2 colours.


----------



## mosoboh

is the orange one a tt-s? if it was tt-rs would that be an optional color becuase here in CY the catalogue they dont have this color for tt-rs?


----------



## Arne

The orange one is a TTS.

But have anyone seen a test of the TT RS yet? Seems a bit strange with so many pics, but no test..... :?


----------



## mosoboh

good piont!


----------



## Garduna

my guess is either the performance isn't good eoungh to what they want........ i mean really, if it was that damn good, they would try to spread the word as soon as possible..... but they aren't :?


----------



## GoYoghurt

I'm thinking of buying a TT RS soon, but is the optional bucket seats really worth all the money or are the standard sportseats just as good?


----------



## wozzie

The TTRS in black with the chrome pack looks awesome, not sure about the light interior though, maybe black with red stitching.

I LOVE the orange with titanium coloured wheels it would look out of this world in RS guise but would anyone dare spec it - apart from me! 8)


----------



## zorpas

http://www.sportauto-online.de/marken/n ... 43438.html

Its all in German..


----------



## der_horst

essentially it's not a test but a preview. audi invited some people of the press to a peek preview, the first official testing days for the press will be in june.

it was similar with the tts as well, though, it wasn't much before the first customer deliveries that audi gave out the car for testing. plus the demo cars weren't delivered to the dealers before the first customer cars were delivered, so i'd assume audi will stick to this strange schedule once more.


----------



## AV272

Awesome pics Hans, once again thanks for sharing 

I'm loving the new TT-RS more and more and starting to not take notice of the TTS anymore  would still love a TTS over anything else though if I can't afford to get a TT-RS...won't know till some time later this year or early next year what the TT-RS price point will be here in Aust :?

Also at 1st like so many others, I really hated that rear spoiler, now it's starting to grow on me, I like the way that it really makes this new variant stand out from the rest of the MK2 TT range, aluminium highlight works for me on the darker colours 8)


----------



## Garduna

der_horst said:


> essentially it's not a test but a preview. audi invited some people of the press to a peek preview, the first official testing days for the press will be in june.
> 
> it was similar with the tts as well, though, it wasn't much before the first customer deliveries that audi gave out the car for testing. plus the demo cars weren't delivered to the dealers before the first customer cars were delivered, so i'd assume audi will stick to this strange schedule once more.


That schedule doesn't make any sense!  Sigh, we won't get real info until June, that's sad. My dad's been freaking asking me about any TTRS updates daily...... Hope the UK Audi website updates soon, I don't want to read german when selecting options for the TTRS LOL. Then I can get a rough estimate of it when it eventually reaches Canadian shores say... in 2010 8)


----------



## conneem

Sepang popping 8)


----------



## Garduna

Wow that sepang looks so vibrant.

I'd love to see a sepang and a mugello side by side to see the differences.


----------



## Poole Audi

Wow! Sepang looks really great

We don't really see many sepang cars down here although we have an S3 Sportback coming.

I think I prefer it to sprint blue

I can't wait for the RS to arrive, we are hoping to get ours earlier than expected as they are currently being built

Fingers crossed for the end of the month!

Our R8 V10's arrived really early

I'll let you know when we hear more


----------



## R5T




----------



## 353S

353S said:


> Anyone notice anything different in this image?


I'm glad I took a screen shot of the car above as Audi.de has been modified to show different now:









Was it a mistake of something to come? :wink:


----------



## Poole Audi

Forgot to mention,

The official TT-RS launch event is planned for 11th July

Hope this helps


----------



## der_horst

Poole Audi said:


> The official TT-RS launch event is planned for 11th July


is that regional (i.e. uk only) or throughout europe?


----------



## Poole Audi

*UK only,* other europe dates should have been given to the centres in those countries.

The best people to ask would be the marketing dept at your nearest centre, they will have the adverticing schedule for Audi in their country. Often before the sales dept has their information.

I will let you know if I here anymore

Thanks


----------



## AV272

Lucky you in Europe, we won't see it until at least after January next year here in Aust. :?


----------



## jaymaf




----------



## Garduna

the video clip doesn't have enough driving clips of the car!!!


----------



## ians-tt

Check out http://www.Carmagazine.co.uk on 26th May for online test review of TT RS [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Garduna

ians-tt said:


> Check out http://www.Carmagazine.co.uk on 26th May for online test review of TT RS [smiley=book2.gif]


oh hell ya! finally reviews will be appearing! 8)


----------



## 353S

Daytona Grey!!!!!!!!!








salón del automóvil de Barcelona 2009


----------



## 353S

http://www.quattive.com/Quattive/quatti ... _2009.html


----------



## jammyd

I wet my self a little when I saw it in Daytona....

Thats Lovely... Best tell the misses to forget the new house I am having that!


----------



## jaymaf

Nice color ! :lol:


----------



## Garduna

My god Daytona Grey...... MY GAWD!!!!!


----------



## R5T

Still prefer brilliant Black.


----------



## Blaven11

I've put a deposit down on an 'RS'. Does any one know whether you can order stuff off the 'Audi Exclusive'. My dealer doesn't know & I've been waiting over 2 weeks for an answer. The pdf doesn't have anything in it like that. If not, the interior for what is effectively a 50k plus car is pretty bland let alone dark.

Dealer has no knowledge about future DSG or 20" ers. Anyone out there know.

Fnding this v. frustrating.

Told dealer he can wait until I'm satisfied b4 I commit my sig to a deal.


----------



## jammyd

Blaven11 said:


> I've put a deposit down on an 'RS'. Does any one know whether you can order stuff off the 'Audi Exclusive'. My dealer doesn't know & I've been waiting over 2 weeks for an answer. The pdf doesn't have anything in it like that. If not, the interior for what is effectively a 50k plus car is pretty bland let alone dark.
> 
> Dealer has no knowledge about future DSG or 20" ers. Anyone out there know.
> 
> Fnding this v. frustrating.
> 
> Told dealer he can wait until I'm satisfied b4 I commit my sig to a deal.


The DSG seems to be a non-starter, stuff about the current 6 speed DSG can not handle the torque...

Interior wise, I am guessing this needs to be check with the Dealer, have you tried customer services :lol: :lol:

20Inchs... every mans dream!


----------



## Blaven11

Thanks for the customer services bit. Hadn't thought of that. As regards the reasoning for no DSG I wonder how the likes of Ferarri and the like manage it then?.


----------



## jammyd

If you look at the R8 that has flappy paddle, its called R-tronic, but I brlirvr that the gear box in the R8 won't fit in the TT, and also I understand that its a dog... really is not good!


----------



## R5T

It's better in the new R8 V10 but still not worth the extra money IMHO.
Manual gearbox 24/7 for me.


----------



## der_horst

btw, my quest is finaly over, ordered the rs yesterday. i guess this might be a surprise to many as my not-ordering was a rather static component throughout the last 37 months


----------



## R5T

der_horst said:


> btw, my quest is finaly over, ordered the rs yesterday. i guess this might be a surprise to many as my not-ordering was a rather static component throughout the last 37 months


You order a car without a testdrive.


----------



## der_horst

my trust in audi is unlimited 

can't be that bad, drive train looks great from the specs and the rest of the tt is no secret. if i wait for the demo cars to arrive i loose at least another month, plus i guess the queue will fill up pretty fast after it has been officially presented compared to now.


----------



## R5T

der_horst said:


> my trust in audi is unlimited
> 
> can't be that bad, drive train looks great from the specs and the rest of the tt is no secret. if i wait for the demo cars to arrive i loose at least another month, plus i guess the queue will fill up pretty fast after it has been officially presented compared to now.


I not doubt Audi, but if i pay that much money for a car i want to testdrive it first no matter what.

BTW, what body colour have you chosen and what have you specced further.


----------



## R5T

* Is the factory "Michelin Tire " choice a good one. ?*


----------



## der_horst

color will be ibis as i couln't find a demo car in suzuka at any local dealer and didn't want to order it blindly. spec is rather straight forward, 19" titanium look, mr, vmax package, extended leather, led pack, all self-dimming mirrors (is that what they are called in english?), pdc and some small stuff i can't remember right now.


----------



## R5T

der_horst said:


> color will be ibis as i couln't find a demo car in suzuka at any local dealer and didn't want to order it blindly. spec is rather straight forward, 19" titanium look, mr, vmax package, extended leather, led pack, all self-dimming mirrors (is that what they are called in english?), pdc and some small stuff i can't remember right now.


Fixed or retracktable wing. ?


----------



## der_horst

fixed. after seeing so many pics recently the tt coupe already looks naked to me without it


----------



## Poole Audi

Blaven11 said:


> I've put a deposit down on an 'RS'. Does any one know whether you can order stuff off the 'Audi Exclusive'. My dealer doesn't know & I've been waiting over 2 weeks for an answer. The pdf doesn't have anything in it like that. If not, the interior for what is effectively a 50k plus car is pretty bland let alone dark.
> 
> Dealer has no knowledge about future DSG or 20" ers. Anyone out there know.
> 
> Fnding this v. frustrating.
> 
> Told dealer he can wait until I'm satisfied b4 I commit my sig to a deal.


It is normally around 3 months before you can spec up exclusive options on a newly released car.

Audi Exclusive slows down production times and for launch Audi wants to minimise leadtimes.

I can confirm that to date the S-Tronic gearbox will not be available because of the torque figures. Audi are constantly improving the box, it wasn't long ago that having an S-tronic Q5 or S4 would have sounded like a myth.

You can expect more wheels to be announced later in the year (probably with the same timing as further 2010 model year changes on other models!)

I hope this helps, once again if we can help in anyway just PM me or send me an email


----------



## der_horst

Poole Audi said:


> I can confirm that to date the S-Tronic gearbox will not be available because of the torque figures. Audi are constantly improving the box, it wasn't long ago that having an S-tronic Q5 or S4 would have sounded like a myth.


one has to keep in mind though that the DL500 was a new development for the longitudinal platform, not an improvement of an existing box. for the transversal platform any new development is unlikely as the existing box covers all models but the rs.


----------



## Blaven11

Chris,

Thanks again for the info. Just a couple of things though.

I'm happy to wait a bit for the 'exclusive' providing I can get it.

Regarding DSG/S-tronic. do you think it will happen or not. Again, happy to wait, but not indefinatel likewise with the wheels. I don't want to confirm my order now and six months later find I can get these things.


----------



## Paulimaxx

made these ones today at the DTM Race near Hockenheim (klick to zoom)


















OT
...just minutes bevor the race...










... and AUDI wins again (1. Tom Kristensen ) [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Garduna

Awesome Pics 

Do you by chance have some pics of the R8 V10 as well?


----------



## Paulimaxx

Garduna said:


> Awesome Pics
> 
> Do you by chance have some pics of the R8 V10 as well?


Sorry - i didn't take any pics of the V10 :?


----------



## AV272

Daytona Grey TTRS on p25 = WOW  I too wet my pants, that would look absolutely awesome with the aluminium exterior highlights and a light interior trim colour like light grey or cream 8)

Can't wait for the TTRS to be available in Australia


----------



## mosoboh

353S said:


> Daytona Grey!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salón del automóvil de Barcelona 2009


thats what im talking about!


----------



## mosoboh

this is 100% my color!


----------



## Garduna

I wonder how that TTRS Daytona Grey will go wtih Orange accents.........


----------



## mosoboh

Garduna said:


> I wonder how that TTRS Daytona Grey will go wtih Orange accents.........


noooooo
carbon fiber should look wicked with this color


----------



## Garduna

mosoboh said:


> Garduna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how that TTRS Daytona Grey will go wtih Orange accents.........
> 
> 
> 
> noooooo
> carbon fiber should look wicked with this color
Click to expand...

but the cf would be way too subtle, nobody would even notice it until they're 3-5 meters from the car :?


----------



## Paulimaxx

@ Garduna
more RS and R8-V10 pics :wink:

http://www.motor-talk.de/blogs/blab...auftaktrennen-am-hockenheimring-t2279196.html


----------



## AV272

Garduna said:


> I wonder how that TTRS Daytona Grey will go wtih Orange accents.........


Noooooo ! IMHO that would look terrible, sorry but just my opinion.

I agree with mosoboh, CF accessories for a nice matching finish, or the alum. accessories for a nice contrast on Daytona grey, that way it'll still look neat and classy that's what the Audi TT is all about


----------



## Garduna

Paulimaxx said:


> @ Garduna
> more RS and R8-V10 pics :wink:
> 
> http://www.motor-talk.de/blogs/blab...auftaktrennen-am-hockenheimring-t2279196.html


Much thanks! 

Well I was thinking Phantom Black with either red or orange accents but lets face it, there's way too many stealthed out coupes with red accents. Then I saw the Daytona Grey......I fell in love! There was a little side of me that wanted to get red and have the exterior with a CF hood, spoiler, diffuser, grill, engine chamber and front spillter but I'm already intending to do that with my current bmw so why do it again on my future car? I have seen grey aston martins with red accents and they work quite well, why not orange as well! :-| :? 8)


----------



## 353S

Garduna said:


> I wonder how that TTRS Daytona Grey will go wtih Orange accents.........


Similar to this I would imagine


----------



## R5T

353S said:


>


I like the 408 hp 3.0TFSI supercharged engine that's under the bonnet.


----------



## rx777

Damn it! I wish I had a address in the UK so I could get a copy of the TTRS brochure, now i have to wait until it comes to Canada...


----------



## rx777

could someone who has the ttrs brochure scan it or post the brochure on this website? i dont think i can wait any longer lol...


----------



## Garduna

rx777 said:


> Damn it! I wish I had a address in the UK so I could get a copy of the TTRS brochure, now i have to wait until it comes to Canada...


ur not the only Canadian that's waiting for the TTRS to come haha! :?

OK that Q5 prototype thingy for the annual Golf event is sick, I'd love to have one of those for the fun of it but dear god that red accent is nasty. I'll do a quick photoshop when I get the chance for the orange accent /w daytona grey I was talking about. it'll work folks....... I think! :lol:


----------



## AV272

Garduna said:


> rx777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it! I wish I had a address in the UK so I could get a copy of the TTRS brochure, now i have to wait until it comes to Canada...
> 
> 
> 
> ur not the only Canadian that's waiting for the TTRS to come haha! :?
> 
> OK that Q5 prototype thingy for the annual Golf event is sick, I'd love to have one of those for the fun of it but dear god that red accent is nasty. I'll do a quick photoshop when I get the chance for the orange accent /w daytona grey I was talking about. I'll work folks....... I think! :lol:
Click to expand...

+ 1

Long wait for us here in Australia too :?

And + 1 on the brochure scan request please and TIA 

Even though it may have differences from Country to Country, I'd still like to see an english version of a brochure on the TTRS


----------



## 353S

> I like the 408 hp 3.0TFSI supercharged engine that's under the bonnet.


You and me both!


----------



## Toshiba

rx777 said:


> Damn it! I wish I had a address in the UK so I could get a copy of the TTRS brochure, now i have to wait until it comes to Canada...


Sell you one £50.


----------



## rx777

> Sell you one £50.


couldn't you just scan it for us ? and btw dont you get the brochure for free? if i am paying the shipping and 5 more pounds that would be ok, but 50 pounds???


----------



## jammyd

rx777 said:


> Sell you one £50.
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't you just scan it for us ? and btw dont you get the brochure for free? if i am paying the shipping and 5 more pounds that would be ok, but 50 pounds???
Click to expand...

Toshiba forgot to put the  after it!!!!


----------



## mosoboh

lol


----------



## R5T

From the Audi Forum Neckarsulm


----------



## mosoboh

i love but hate the price!


----------



## Blaven11

Am I being ignorant or am I right in thinking the RS doesn't have front fog lights or are they built into the main lights?

I thought they were/are a legal requirement?


----------



## drjam

Blaven11 said:


> Am I being ignorant or am I right in thinking the RS doesn't have front fog lights or are they built into the main lights?
> 
> I thought they were/are a legal requirement?


rear one is; plenty of cars don't have front fogs.


----------



## R5T

I can't remember when i last use foglights let alone the front ones.


----------



## hensleycourt

Hi there, I`ve just order an Audi TT RS for Sept, I searched high and low and cant find any mid range speed powers, like 0 -100mph in ** seconds, anyone got any suggestions.

By the way the white showroom car above looks fab, just didnt fancy selling one in two years time when whites out of fashion.
thank gav


----------



## conneem

hensleycourt said:


> Hi there, I`ve just order an Audi TT RS for Sept, I searched high and low and cant find any mid range speed powers, like 0 -100mph in ** seconds, anyone got any suggestions.
> 
> By the way the white showroom car above looks fab, just didnt fancy selling one in two years time when whites out of fashion.
> thank gav


Any ideas for your spec, colour or anything 

Official stats are 0-100km/h 4,6s and 0-200km/h 15,9s


----------



## hensleycourt

thanks for those stats, any chance of 0 - 100 mph, just to give an idea whats left after reach 60 so quick.

Order Misano Red / Silver leather / alumnium styling / sat nat plus / cd6 / tv tuner / 19 non titan / bose /

cant wait.

I have doen some research, understand all the auto mags will release their verdicts on Wednesday, as the cars are being tested by car mag editors on Tuesday 26th May 2009 in Belgium . . fingers crossed its a good report.


----------



## der_horst

audi claims the r8 v8 needs 14.9 secs from 0-200 kph, so i'd just take the in between numbers of that car ifavailable and add 7%.

it will still be interesting to see the real world times of the rs as the r8, tested by magazines 3 times so far disappointed with measured times between 16.2 and 17.6 seconds.


----------



## AV272

Yes we're all eagerly awaiting reviews, I'm sure that for the most part they'll be positive towards this new TT variant 

Congrats hensleycourt on your purchase, I'm sure you'll very pleased with the TTRS regardless of the reviews and sounds like a nice colour combination too


----------



## Garduna

So the reviews are coming out on May 28th right?


----------



## 353S

Photo by Florian Hefler

These wheels look awesome!!!
http://www.quattive.com/Quattive/quattive.com/Entries/2009/5/22_Audi_TTRS_at_Worthersee!!!.html
http://www.quattive.com/Quattive/TTRS_gallery/Pages/Worthersee_09.html


----------



## caney

R5T said:


>


how shit does that look :roll:


----------



## T7 Doc

lol that does look very Vauxhall - For me the TTS quad pipe is a very very smart alternitive to the oval double more so given the fake oval infront of the two skinny pipes


----------



## conneem

It would probably be very hard to see without the flash off the camera but it does make fitment of aftermarket exhausts much easier


----------



## der_horst

caney said:


> how shit does that look :roll:


where have you guys been when audi introduced that with the R8 way back?


----------



## 353S




----------



## Garduna

353S said:


>


Thanks for the vid. Seems to have been a really nice event. Wish I was there T_T. Club music playing in the background is always good haha.


----------



## R5T

That Audi A1 is a awesome cool car like that.


----------



## LEO-RS

Aberdeen Audi has a black TTRS in there just now.


----------



## R5T




----------



## der_horst

like the carbon mirrors, but not for that price...


----------



## R5T




----------



## der_horst

hm... didn't see that option on the list


----------



## AV272

Hans, you always post the best pics - keep em coming


----------



## Garduna

She definately reminds me of the car model who was standing at the Lambo Superveloce during the Geneva Autoshow....


----------



## R5T

Garduna said:


> She definately reminds me of the car model who was standing at the Lambo Superveloce during the Geneva Autoshow....


Yes she is and the Girl in the back ground by the A1 is this girl.


----------



## jammyd

Han's your the man...


----------



## R5T

btw, i realy looking forward to the production Audi A1.


----------



## AV272

R5T said:


> btw, i realy looking forward to the production Audi A1.


+ 1

It's an advanced looking vehicle, love the tail and headlight designs and hopefully they transfer onto the future TT models


----------



## Nem

Little contribution from me 

Nick


----------



## R5T

a bit disappointing IMHO, the RS need a better sport exhaust.
Capristo.de will start in 2-3 month's with a full klappen (valve)exhaust system with 20-25 hp power gain.

Here for example the Capristo R32 exhaust.


----------



## blackraptor

Don't you think that 20-25hp are not enough for 2.5l turbo with full system exhaust ( without remap ofcourse  )?


----------



## R5T

http://www.autocar.co.uk/CarReviews/Fir ... -RS/240356

btw, you can put the tail out.


----------



## blackraptor

Thants the point

Audi are working to beef up their S-Tronic twin-clutch gearbox to handle the 332 lb ft of torque, but currently the TT RS is manual only.
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## R5T




----------



## Garduna

ohhh nice gif


----------



## R5T

Nem said:


> Little contribution from me
> 
> Nick


BTW, "That was with the S button pressed.


----------



## R5T

Another disappointing review.

http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Dr ... d=cj260233


----------



## der_horst

i love their way of seeing audis effort to be a complete failure because the result is just a better tts. is that really the worst thing that could happen to a car? wasn't that even the goal?

i also liked the reviews where people were disappointed because the r8 handles better. well, dear members of the press, there might be a reason why the r8 sells for twice the price...


----------



## Garduna

I think one of the main issues with the reviews is that EVERYONE and I mean everyone was expecting more of a rear wheel influenced car and more overall performance like a nissan z370/bmw 135i/porsche cayman. The one big thing that hit the TTRS hard is that it has a RS badge, with that, ppl are expecting a hell of a lot more and it just didn't deliver for all the over hyped expectations. As a fan of Audi, I too was expecthing porsche crushing results. It is a RS car right!?!

Another thing that hurts it a hell of a lot is that it cost too much. They really are pushing porsches' way at selling cars. Stock got nothing unless you begin adding packages to the car. Everything is an extra. They did the same with the R8.

I bet if the car was 5k euro/pounds cheaper, the reviews would be different.


----------



## zorpas

Garduna said:


> .
> 
> I bet if the car was 5k euro/pounds cheaper, the reviews would be different.


and if it had RS seats, 19s, and mag ride standard. Not to mention DSG as it is a personal preference


----------



## syc23

I think Audi should have learned from BMW's experience of the uptake of the Z4M Coupe - very accomplished car for the overall package but at £42k, it was way overpriced.

Both cars are broadly similar, yes the BMW is RWD and has only 2 seats but people in this segment may not consider rear space as a priority anyway like myself. It didn't fly out of the showrooms therefore suffered massive depreciation but once it fell to the low £20k, it was set at it's natural price point and once production had stopped people started appreciating these little cars and now it's proving to be a bit of a cracking buy used.

I daresay the same will happen to the TT-RS in terms of depreciation hitting it once the honeymoon period of strong residual is over as had happened to every car with an RS badge. Would I want to spend upwards of near £50k in this economic climate knowing I could get stiffed for £20k in x month's time? Not likely. If the car had came with all the essential goodies which did not required to be specced up out of the box then that might have been a different story.


----------



## zorpas

syc23 said:


> II daresay the same will happen to the TT-RS in terms of depreciation hitting it once the honeymoon period of strong residual is over as had happened to every car with an RS badge. Would I want to spend upwards of near £50k in this economic climate knowing I could get stiffed for £20k in x month's time? Not likely. If the car had came with all the essential goodies which did not required to be specced up out of the box then that might have been a different story.


Totally agree with your statement :wink:


----------



## Evangelos

Hello everyone and congratulations for this forum. i have been watching this section for a while and i must admit that you guys have influenced me a lot.
It's been about a week since the price list came out here in Hellas for the new TTRS. hold on...the starting price is 65,950 euros.this means that the price does not include the RS bucket seats neither the 19'-20' wheels nor the magnetic ride. it's been always a tradition for us to have much higher prices than the rest of the world, but still it is not a bad alternative if you take into account competition.
most probably i will order it, but before i do so, i would like to see some good reviews first.
in your opinion, is the magnetic ride worth the money?is it really so much different than the standard suspension?
what can you say about the torsen absence?is the new haldex capable enough?

thank you in advance,
Evangelos


----------



## R5T

rjtmerrett said:


> I've been told by my audi dealer that the 20" wheels are not available in conjunction with magnetic ride. Does anyone know if ths is true?


That's new to me. :?


----------



## BMW330Ci

Another review ofthe TT-RS (Sunday Times)

Not sure they have got their facts right though...

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/driving/in_the_showroom/article6388629.ece


----------



## Garduna

BMW330Ci said:


> Another review ofthe TT-RS (Sunday Times)
> 
> Not sure they have got their facts right though...
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/driving/in_the_showroom/article6388629.ece


Perhaps the guy was a hidden TT fan :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

There are more holes in that story than there are in a teabag.


----------



## mosoboh

he didnt say anything wrong, he just said he expected more out of a RS model..... I did too... so did everyone who thought when the TT becomes an RS model it would be something very different and a bigger engine. I expected a supercharged 3.2 or turbo.... but they dazzed us on how they made a 2.5 perform better and gain more horses..... IMO.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Apart from the bucket seats and mag ride.


----------



## drjam

mosoboh said:


> he didnt say anything wrong, he just said he expected more out of a RS model..... I did too... so did everyone who thought when the TT becomes an RS model it would be something very different and a *bigger engine*. I expected a supercharged 3.2 or turbo.... but they dazzed us on how they made a 2.5 perform better and gain more horses..... IMO.


He does say: "the TT RS will catapult to 62mph in just 4.6sec, faster than the Cayman S, Mercedes SLK 55 AMG, BMW Z4 sDrive 35i and any other car that might describe itself as a rival". 
No idea if that's true, but assuming it is, what would be the point of a bigger engine? Noise maybe (though that's subjective) but presumably there'd be downsides like tax bracket, mpg, weight/handling etc.


----------



## Blaven11

Nice to read something a bit more positive. Thought I'd read somewhere here that the engine was a totally new design and not from or just a turbo'd Jetta?


----------



## squiggel

The maketing men's definition of a new engine is probably different from that of the engineers...

Sure I remember reading something in the blurb about a high tech low weight cast iron block 

Seemed like a reasonable review to me, although he obviously though some extra-price options were part of the standard spec.


----------



## drjam

I've read enough other Times car reviews where they've certainly got basic facts wrong to know it's safe to ignore the details and just take away the overall opinions, driving impressions and such like.

This bit seems reasonably consistent between the various reviews:
"... the TT RS was everything you might imagine a high-performance Audi to be: effortlessly fast with foolproof manners offering a stability even under the most unreasonable provocation, making it by far the easiest car in its class to drive... A Porsche Cayman S offers a considerably more rewarding drive but if it's maximum speed for minimum effort that interests, this car is for you..."


----------



## Wallsendmag

drjam said:


> I've read enough other Times car reviews where they've certainly got basic facts wrong to know it's safe to ignore the details and just take away the overall opinions, driving impressions and such like.
> 
> This bit seems reasonably consistent between the various reviews:
> "... the TT RS was everything you might imagine a high-performance Audi to be: effortlessly fast with foolproof manners offering a stability even under the most unreasonable provocation, making it by far the easiest car in its class to drive... A Porsche Cayman S offers a considerably more rewarding drive but if it's maximum speed for minimum effort that interests, this car is for you..."


Thats a trait of the MkII , it is so easy to drive quickly some people think its not involving enough.


----------



## mosoboh

drjam said:


> mosoboh said:
> 
> 
> 
> he didnt say anything wrong, he just said he expected more out of a RS model..... I did too... so did everyone who thought when the TT becomes an RS model it would be something very different and a *bigger engine*. I expected a supercharged 3.2 or turbo.... but they dazzed us on how they made a 2.5 perform better and gain more horses..... IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> He does say: "the TT RS will catapult to 62mph in just 4.6sec, faster than the Cayman S, Mercedes SLK 55 AMG, BMW Z4 sDrive 35i and any other car that might describe itself as a rival".
> No idea if that's true, but assuming it is, what would be the point of a bigger engine? Noise maybe (though that's subjective) but presumably there'd be downsides like tax bracket, mpg, weight/handling etc.
Click to expand...

I agree with you but u cant deny the fact that everyone thought it would be a bigger engine because of the RS sighn but it is better like that because of the reasons you stated.


----------



## R5T

Blaven11 said:


> Nice to read something a bit more positive. Thought I'd read somewhere here that the engine was a totally new design and not from or just a turbo'd Jetta?


If you looked at the engine's layout with double chain you can see it's a new engine.


----------



## Blaven11

Just as an addition.

Audi UK TTRS Pdf has been changed. Now dated as of May

You can order the 'Exclusive' interior now & they've added a 'Performance' section for delimiting & a performance exhaust.

Anyone any idea how that would compare with the original exhaust I am told the 'You Tube' footage etc with the sound track is the 'standard' exhaust.

Oh, & what a surprise. They've increased the price of the car by a fiver. Pays for the new pdf I suppose [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## Blaven11

Again just for info, told by customer Services at Audi UK there is no intention or other informtion to suggest that the TTRS will in the future recieve S-tronic gearbox. Having said that was also told configurator back up. Buggered if I can find it. [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## Garduna

Blaven11 said:


> Nice to read something a bit more positive. Thought I'd read somewhere here that the engine was a totally new design and not from or just a turbo'd Jetta?


Just realized something, most of those reviews have been on dry roads. This reviews if I'm not mistaken was driven on wet road and possibly while raining. That's where the AWD kicks in. It is possible that due to this one factor, the guy reviewing the TTRS liked it a bit more.


----------



## Blaven11

Garduna said:


> Blaven11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to read something a bit more positive. Thought I'd read somewhere here that the engine was a totally new design and not from or just a turbo'd Jetta?
> 
> 
> 
> Just realized something, most of those reviews have been on dry roads. This reviews if I'm not mistaken was driven on wet road and possibly while raining. That's where the AWD kicks in. It is possible that due to this one factor, the guy reviewing the TTRS liked it a bit more.
Click to expand...

You have a point, & I don't know the answer. But on that, I believe I'm correct in thinking that it was only when on the track & being thrown about that the real criticsm was made about the chassis etc. Certainly a couple or so reviews have said its fine on normal roads, perhaps the ride a bit hard, and this was en route/return from Zolder.

It's all very subjective.

How many people in the 'real' world will be 'tracking' their car that they've paid good money for to see just how far it will go before the 'oh s..t!' happens? Not that many I suggest.


----------



## R5T

http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/hot ... ive_review


----------



## mosoboh

R5T said:


> http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/hot_lists/high_performance/vw_audi_performance/2010_audi_tt_rs_coupe_first_drive_review


nice!


----------



## Toshiba

The Mexican inline-five is based on VW's venerable four-cylinder engine codenamed EA113. Michael Dick, Audi's board member for R&D, remembers: "For the Mexican engine, we added one cylinder to the four-cylinder unit, and we used a cylinder head basically coming from the Lamborghini Gallardo V-10. The focus was low cost." Dick smiles as he describes how Audi engineers added direct fuel-injection technology, an intercooler, and a turbocharger with up to 17 psi of boost to create an adequate TT RS powerplant. The result: 340 hp at 5400-6700 rpm and a 7000-rpm redline, twice the power of the naturally aspirated engine.


----------



## mosoboh

but i still dont get it! if they added a turbo to the 3.2 engine then they will have a power house! 2.5 isnt that far away from 3.2 but they could have made life easier and just put a turbo system on a normal 3.2 engine and it would reach easily the range of 340 +++ bhp..... 
my question is why did they make life harder for them selves?


----------



## squiggel

> At the track, Michael Dick assures us that a six-speed dual-clutch automated manual is on the way. It will be a strengthened variation of the unit currently available in lesser TTs


 :!:


----------



## syc23

mosoboh said:


> but i still dont get it! if they added a turbo to the 3.2 engine then they will have a power house! 2.5 isnt that far away from 3.2 but they could have made life easier and just put a turbo system on a normal 3.2 engine and it would reach easily the range of 340 +++ bhp.....
> my question is why did they make life harder for them selves?


+1

However the 3.2 V6 is not viable as Audi and pretty much every manufacturer is under pressure to make cars with ever more efficient and lower emission cars so that pretty much rules it out which would have been an ideal engine.

The RS really could have done with weight stripped out like the mk1 TT Sport and having a more rear biased Quattro.


----------



## conneem

mosoboh said:


> but i still dont get it! if they added a turbo to the 3.2 engine then they will have a power house! 2.5 isnt that far away from 3.2 but they could have made life easier and just put a turbo system on a normal 3.2 engine and it would reach easily the range of 340 +++ bhp.....
> my question is why did they make life harder for them selves?


The turboed 2.5 puts out less CO2 than the standard 3.2 let alone a blown one


----------



## R5T

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/carreviews ... tt_rs.html


----------



## R5T




----------



## Garduna

R5T said:


>


Ohhhh! TTRS Mafia has arrived LOL! :lol:  8)

Glad to hear that the dual clutch is on it's way.


----------



## mosoboh

Garduna said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh! TTRS Mafia has arrived LOL! :lol:  8)
> 
> Glad to hear that the dual clutch is on it's way.
Click to expand...

is it?


----------



## conneem

A nice video to complement the above pics.

The best bits are after 3.15


----------



## Garduna

squiggel said:


> At the track, Michael Dick assures us that a six-speed dual-clutch automated manual is on the way. It will be a strengthened variation of the unit currently available in lesser TTs
> 
> 
> 
> :!:
Click to expand...

Yes mosoboh, it was stated on the article/review that R5T posted.


----------



## mosoboh

thats good to hear... but anything about the release date?


----------



## zorpas

mosoboh said:


> thats good to hear... but anything about the release date?


It will get released with manual gearbox, so if u want the dsg u have to wait


----------



## Toshiba

if all these box of tricks Audi have put on a stock engine they've dug out of a parts bin doubles the power, the same tricks on the V6 would be AWESUM - 500bhp!
Strange how the reports don't mention the heavier engine in the RS is not front heavy! :roll:

It is all emissions though.


----------



## TTsline02

Just had a play on the configurator, disappointed you can only get Black Leather in the Bucket Seats (was hoping Silver Nappa was an option), not great choice of alloys.......I've had TT's for the last 9 years, current S Line since new, 7 years old this month.......been waiting for the RS but can't help feeling a little disappointed especially when you're looking at £46/48k. A year old S5 is looking tempting at £30k or R8 for a not much more that a decent spec'd RS.......


----------



## Paulimaxx

look an hear the "Kurvensau" :wink:

direkt download-link:
http://media.autobild.de/tv/assets/d7/f5/01335_466x350.flv

Autobild driving impressions (musthearandsee)


----------



## R5T

http://www.abhd.nl/video/audi-tt-rs

pics

http://www.autoblog.nl/image-gallery?file=0_Reviews/Audi/TT-RS


----------



## Garduna

R5T said:


> http://www.abhd.nl/video/audi-tt-rs
> 
> pics
> 
> http://www.autoblog.nl/image-gallery?file=0_Reviews/Audi/TT-RS


Long vid but what did he say lol?


----------



## R5T

Garduna said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.abhd.nl/video/audi-tt-rs
> 
> pics
> 
> http://www.autoblog.nl/image-gallery?file=0_Reviews/Audi/TT-RS
> 
> 
> 
> Long vid but what did he say lol?
Click to expand...

That the TT is a real RS, a lot of fun and very fast.


----------



## mosoboh

R5T said:


> Garduna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R5T said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.abhd.nl/video/audi-tt-rs
> 
> pics
> 
> http://www.autoblog.nl/image-gallery?file=0_Reviews/Audi/TT-RS
> 
> 
> 
> Long vid but what did he say lol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That the TT is a real RS, a lot of fun and very fast.
Click to expand...

amazing vid! really got me going!


----------



## zorpas

Mosoboh, it looks like you will be the first to order the RS in Cyprus ! :wink:


----------



## mosoboh

zorpas said:


> Mosoboh, it looks like you will be the first to order the RS in Cyprus ! :wink:


I know... dealer said only on order they will order it.. no STOCK CARS of the RS... the price tag is going to be a surprise the dealer said. (not in a good tone) [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## conneem

Drivers Republic review - very positive

http://www.drivers-republic.com/first_l ... 5cb&page=1

Also another vid, this time from Auto Bild at Zolder


----------



## R5T




----------



## caney

that spolier is god damn aweful


----------



## Blaven11

Sepang Blue looks good though [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## mosoboh

Blaven11 said:


> Sepang Blue looks good though [smiley=policeman.gif]


BIG TIME!


----------



## TTRS Taff

I'm new here, but i ordered the new TTRS on Monday from Audi in Cardiff - i can't wait


----------



## dwell159

Daytona looks just amazing on that TT RS. Would have a hard time deciding between Suzuka and Daytona. Still hoping it will make it to the US....


----------



## Blaven11

TTRS Taff said:


> I'm new here, but i ordered the new TTRS on Monday from Audi in Cardiff - i can't wait


Welcome to the TTF

What spec have you ordered. have they given you any idea of how long to wait? Is this your first Audi?

[smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## TTsline02

For those of you that want to see it in the flesh in july........

Sorry image wasn't working URL instead

http://sline.moonfruit.com/#/home/4520036806


----------



## TTRS Taff

Blaven11 said:


> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new here, but i ordered the new TTRS on Monday from Audi in Cardiff - i can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the TTF
> 
> What spec have you ordered. have they given you any idea of how long to wait? Is this your first Audi?
> 
> [smiley=policeman.gif]
Click to expand...

Dealer phoned me today and said if i want Silver is an extra 1600 pounds, but he has a swatch of suzuka grey which i am looking at tomorrow, he said once he has giving them that as part of the spec i will get a delivery date


----------



## Blaven11

Dealer phoned me today and said if i want Silver is an extra 1600 pounds, but he has a swatch of suzuka grey which i am looking at tomorrow, he said once he has giving them that as part of the spec i will get a delivery date
[/quote]

Good luck. I'm in the same boat. TTRS Roadster ordered, awaiting build week details. [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## Nem

TTsline02 said:


> For those of you that want to see it in the flesh in july........
> 
> Sorry image wasn't working URL instead
> 
> http://sline.moonfruit.com/#/home/4520036806


Or come to EvenTT09 oin the 19th:

viewtopic.php?p=1448467#p1448467


----------



## Ikon66

TTRS Taff said:


> Blaven11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTRS Taff said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new here, but i ordered the new TTRS on Monday from Audi in Cardiff - i can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the TTF
> 
> What spec have you ordered. have they given you any idea of how long to wait? Is this your first Audi?
> 
> [smiley=policeman.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dealer phoned me today and said if i want Silver is an extra 1600 pounds, but he has a swatch of suzuka grey which i am looking at tomorrow, he said once he has giving them that as part of the spec i will get a delivery date
Click to expand...

suzuka grey [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## R5T

Ikon66 said:


>


This picture proves that the the TT RS need a fixed wing.


----------



## jaymaf

Yes it does


----------



## TTRS Taff

Blaven11 said:


> Dealer phoned me today and said if i want Silver is an extra 1600 pounds, but he has a swatch of suzuka grey which i am looking at tomorrow, he said once he has giving them that as part of the spec i will get a delivery date


Good luck. I'm in the same boat. TTRS Roadster ordered, awaiting build week details. [smiley=policeman.gif][/quote]

What colour have you ordered, i'm still undecided, but i quite like the look of that suzuka grey actually.


----------



## AV272

Suzuka grey looks fantastic guys - but in pics it also looks exactly the same as Ibis white 

How different is it in the metal ??

And have you guys considered that other metallic white colour (I can't remember the name) but it's the colour on the TTRS that was 1st displayed at Geneva when the TTRS was 1st released


----------



## Garduna

dwell159 said:


> Daytona looks just amazing on that TT RS. Would have a hard time deciding between Suzuka and Daytona. Still hoping it will make it to the US....


If I had to pick between Suzuka and Daytona, it would be easy as eating pie! Daytona all the way


----------



## dwell159

In bright sun light Suzuka looks a lot like white - different though in all other conditions.

In Geneva the car was "Inuit" white, Audi exclusive color, i believe a pearl effect - seams whiter than ibis :lol:


----------



## AV272

dwell159 said:


> In bright sun light Suzuka looks a lot like white - different though in all other conditions.
> 
> In Geneva the car was "Inuit" white, Audi exclusive color, i believe a pearl effect - seams whiter than ibis :lol:


That's the one 'Inuit' 

Thanks for the description dwell159 - hard choice to choose a colour as most look awesome, but the extra cost of the Audi exclusive colours (about 10-12k $AUD here in Aust.) will omit their consideration for me


----------



## 353S

Suzuka looks different in different light. You have to see it in person to appreciate the color.
Here's what it looks like in cloud cover:
















In the garage:








Sunlight:


----------



## subvertbeats

TTRS on iMotor:

http://issue.imotormag.co.uk/1F4a2cf5b9c7e6d757.cde

V12 vanquish in the issue too


----------



## TTRS Taff

Well i went back to my Audi dealer today and have now decided to go for the S-line Quartz Grey paint colour for my TTRS.

The bad news is it will take an extra 6-10 weeks for this. :x

Also i had to acrifice the Sat Nav system to have the extra £1600 paint job, and also decided to have Cobra Tracker fitted which is an extra £999 fitted with a years subscribtion. Altogether with my options i am now over £47,000


----------



## R5T




----------



## Ikon66

TTRS Taff said:


> Also i had to acrifice the Sat Nav system


not the end of the world, this should be out by the time you get the car, i feel an upgrade coming up :wink:


----------



## R5T




----------



## der_horst

slightly ot: does anybody know some kind of internet-tv that is streaming the le mans race?


----------



## Blaven11

der_horst said:


> slightly ot: does anybody know some kind of internet-tv that is streaming the le mans race?


Eurosport is covering it & they have a web site. TTRS safety car deployed. [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## der_horst

i meant one where you don't have to pay a monthly fee to watch it 
at least eurosport charges for their tv-streaming.


----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T




----------



## Toshiba

Red one looks ok, but i think that's because the silver contrasts better on red than it does on the white one.
Still looks best in sepang in my mind.


----------



## R5T

http://www.playboy.de/lifestyle/high_te ... _max_video


----------



## R5T

http://www.autoweek.nl/video/1371/Rij-i ... Audi-TT-RS


----------



## TTRS Taff

Just got some delivery details for mine, i have been quoted end of September/early October plus then the additional 6-10 weeks for my paint job which is S-line quartz grey, so its looking like end of November/December 

A long time to wait. :x


----------



## Toshiba

Spoiler would look better in gloss black on the red.
Mine will be.


----------



## Blaven11

Toshiba said:


> Spoiler would look better in gloss black on the red.
> Mine will be.


Have you or are you going to order one then? [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## R5T




----------



## Ikon66

Blaven11 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler would look better in gloss black on the red.
> Mine will be.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you or are you going to order one then? [smiley=policeman.gif]
Click to expand...

think he means the spoiler ie adding RS bits to his S


----------



## mosoboh

Audi called me last night and they introduced the TT-RS to Cyprus..... Pricing is excellent!


----------



## zorpas

mosoboh said:


> Audi called me last night and they introduced the TT-RS to Cyprus..... Pricing is excellent!


Whats the price ?
do they have a demo car ?


----------



## mosoboh

zorpas said:


> mosoboh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audi called me last night and they introduced the TT-RS to Cyprus..... Pricing is excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the price ?
> do they have a demo car ?
Click to expand...

i pm u! 8) 
they will have a demo very soon they told me :mrgreen:


----------



## zorpas

mosoboh said:


> zorpas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mosoboh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audi called me last night and they introduced the TT-RS to Cyprus..... Pricing is excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the price ?
> do they have a demo car ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i pm u! 8)
> they will have a demo very soon they told me :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

So, we will get a test drive soon.. !
Oh yeah


----------



## mosoboh

for sure very soon :mrgreen:


----------



## Garduna

mosoboh said:


> zorpas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mosoboh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audi called me last night and they introduced the TT-RS to Cyprus..... Pricing is excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the price ?
> do they have a demo car ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i pm u! 8)
> they will have a demo very soon they told me :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

after driving it, give us a review!


----------



## mosoboh

Whats the price ?
do they have a demo car ?[/quote]

i pm u! 8) 
they will have a demo very soon they told me :mrgreen:[/quote]

after driving it, give us a review![/quote]

They arent bringing a test  they say only orders will come. btw they called me yesterday and told me to go monday to build it from scratch... please if anyone knows of some extra i can add on the order i would much appriciate it. Ocotber it will arrive....


----------



## zorpas

Hold on Mosoboh, dont get much excited from a phone call ,man, think about it a bit..

How do they expect to sell a car like that only from orders ? If they dont bring it for a test drive, most probably u will be the only one to get it..

I mean are you seriously going to spend all these money to buy such a car like that without even driving it before ???
Its a blind deal man
What will happen if you dont like it and want to sell it ? We live in Cyprus, who is going to buy it ?
and of course, if they dont sell any more in our small island, you will most probably stick with it forever man.

p.s Im only trying to advise you as a friend, not tell u what to do :wink:


----------



## R5T




----------



## Garduna

Aww that's not right, no test drive T_T boo boo! Well I really hope that the car delivers to your expectations mosoboh.

BTW for Canadians who roam these boards, I just read on the Toronto Star newspaper this morning that by late 2009, the TTRS will be making it's way to Canada. 8)


----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T

http://www.europrice.us/a5.html


----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T




----------



## mosoboh

From the way i look at it, you have a very good point! BUT lets think about this for a second here, to me the new TT is just an upgrade from the 3.2 or the 2.p tt-s... ill explain,
I love my TT 3.2 and  im more than satisfied with it OVERALL! So im sure the new TT-RS will be very satisfatory comparing my old tt 3.2 because everything is basically an upgrage, brakes, turbo, spoilers, seats, and engine...... ok they reduced the engine but they also gave it more horses and more torque.. to me i look at the taxation and it is much better than what i have much faster there for a test drive will be like expecting my car from mtm with a supercharger, im sure its almost the same.... see my piont. Its basically the same car same chassis and same feeling of drive jiust more response and more power and control.... think about it. Its alos much much cheaper than the price i paid for my car!
+i want this car, and im willing to take the risks that are ahead of me involving this car. and if they cant provide a test drive then theres nothing i can do about it.


----------



## mosoboh

BTW thank you Hans for the nice vid! love it when it accelerates....


----------



## syc23

The 5 cylinder sounds somewhat flat - like a vacuum cleaner. The V6 sounds meatier in comparison..


----------



## 353S




----------



## R5T

First in the Netherlands.


----------



## Garduna

R5T said:


> First in the Netherlands.


Daytona Grey..... HOTNEESSSSSSSS 8)


----------



## R5T

http://www.classicdriver.com/uk/magazin ... p?id=14215


----------



## R5T

http://www.drivers-republic.com/first_l ... 106d43e5cb


----------



## R5T

TT RS Norisring.


----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T

More Norisring.


----------



## R5T




----------



## Quozl

R5T, thank you so much for posting those images, did you take them? I have a couple of questions if you did that I hope you might know the answer to;

1) with regards to the RS seats, why do some have a colour coded rear of the seat shell and matching stitching like the images of the red car above while other images I have seen of the RS seats have a black colour coded rear of the seat shell with perforated inserts in the seats with the TT logo?

2) In the images of the white car is that a suede / alcantara cover on the steering wheel similar to the cover you get on Sparco steering wheels?

3) Are those carbon fibre mirror covers or are they just black? If they are carbon fibre are they an option?

Thanks for any info you or anyone else can provide, still waiting to hear what options and spec of the TT RS we will get here in Australia.

Cheers Quozl


----------



## R5T

Audi show a lot of cars with options that are not or not yet availeble for customers, all Audi exclusive.


----------



## der_horst

Quozl said:


> 1) with regards to the RS seats, why do some have a colour coded rear of the seat shell


it's an option. painting the covers costs roughly two thirds of the rs-seat-option though 


Quozl said:


> 2) In the images of the white car is that a suede / alcantara cover on the steering wheel similar to the cover you get on Sparco steering wheels?


it's an option as well, but my dealer didn't recommend it, as it looks shabby after a relatively short time of usage. option was ~800 euros.


Quozl said:


> 3) Are those carbon fibre mirror covers or are they just black? If they are carbon fibre are they an option?


carbon is an option as well, costs ~1000 euros. you can get aftermarket versions for less than half though.


----------



## Quozl

Thanks for the info der-horst, it is much appreciated.

Cheers Quozl


----------



## zorpas

R5T said:


>


is this a brilliant red ?
it looks red/orange mix to me

Great colour !


----------



## Ikon66

i wondered that, thought it might be misano, as my mk1 was, but can't really see the pearl effect

audi reds do look different in different lights


----------



## R5T

zorpas said:


> is this a brilliant red ?
> it looks red/orange mix to me
> Great colour !


No it's: Misano Red Pearl effect N9.


----------



## zorpas

R5T said:


> zorpas said:
> 
> 
> 
> is this a brilliant red ?
> it looks red/orange mix to me
> Great colour !
> 
> 
> 
> No it's: Misano Red Pearl effect N9.
Click to expand...

Its an amazing colour my friend, and the car really looks good on it
I think it is available for the TT as well (but not the TTS) right ?


----------



## R5T

zorpas said:


> Its an amazing colour my friend, and the car really looks good on it
> I think it is available for the TT as well (but not the TTS) right ?


TT-S is Brilliand red C8.

I would like to see a metallic or pearleffect Orange colour.


----------



## Ikon66

you could get the TTS in any colour, as long as you were prepared to pay :wink:


----------



## AV272

IMHO the 'straight' brilliant red (as pictured on previous pages in this thread and like Ikon's car) looks heaps better than that misano above, as there's too much half red, half orange-ing effect there :?


----------



## zorpas

AV272 said:


> IMHO the 'straight' brilliant red (as pictured on previous pages in this thread and like Ikon's car) looks heaps better than that misano above, as there's too much half red, half orange-ing effect there :?


Good point of view man

the brilliant red is a nice colour yes, but this is a mixture of orange and red and might be a good alternative of both brilliant red and solar orange.

With this u dont get the red if you dont like the strong brilliant red and u dont get the solar orange which lets admit it, u need balls to order it 

so, its a compromise, IMO, and looks great !


----------



## Ikon66

don't rule out misano red it's a very nice colour and better to keep clean


----------



## Wild Woods

Misano red looks great (if you like an Orange tint!!)in certain light but don't know if I can justify part exchanging my TT and about £40k


----------



## AV272

Sorry guys, love the misano in the overcast shots where it's red, but looks terrible in my eyes when the orange hue comes out like the pic above...eew :? no way I'd pay extra for that, but each to their own


----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T




----------



## dante_forever_tt

R5T said:


>


does the tt-rs have fog light inside the whole system (with xenons,signals,led etc) or it has only rear fog light???

cause if i can see clear in the pic i think by pulling the lever for the lights i see two stages as in "normal" tt's

can someone enlighten me???

update: just saw a big pic and i see only one stage so i suppose no front fog light at all!!! (am i right??)


----------



## AV272

Nice pictures as always Hans 

I see the sag seat problem persists, even with the RS specific seats :x


----------



## zorpas

R5T said:


>


Nice pics Hans, thanks for sharing

I love this steering wheel, it must be alcantara right ?


----------



## aleicgrant

call me crazy but the shot of the back with the car in red reminds me of the 08 Nismo 350Z look.

Not sure I am nuts about it......


----------



## Quozl

Is the white TTRS in the photos the Ibis white or the Inuit white as in the motorshow car or is it the Suzuka Grey Metallic?

Thanks for any info you can provide.

Cheers Quozl


----------



## AV272

Quozl said:


> Is the white TTRS in the photos the Ibis white or the Inuit white as in the motorshow car or is it the Suzuka Grey Metallic?
> 
> Thanks for any info you can provide.
> 
> Cheers Quozl


LOL good question, I too always have trouble distinguishing these 3 colours in pictures - I'm sure in the flesh the differences are more obvious


----------



## R5T

Quozl said:


> Is the white TTRS in the photos the Ibis white or the Inuit white as in the motorshow car or is it the Suzuka Grey Metallic?
> 
> Thanks for any info you can provide.
> 
> Cheers Quozl


Inuit was a Concept colour on the Geneva TT RS, i would sat that it is Suzuka Grey Metallic.


----------



## marcelloTTc

zorpas said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this steering wheel, it must be alcantara right ?
Click to expand...

Yes it is...I think that Alcantara is the most sports material for racing-cars...


----------



## zorpas

marcelloTTc said:


> zorpas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R5T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this steering wheel, it must be alcantara right ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is...I think that Alcantara is the most sports material for racing-cars...
Click to expand...

yes its racing !
I have it on my seats and doors but I would love to have on the steering wheel as well !!


----------



## AV272

The steering wheel is probably just a copy cat feature from what Audi (VAG) do with the Lamboghini interiors 

Personally I like alcantara trimmings on seats etc. but not on steering wheels :?


----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T




----------



## AV272

Thanks again Hans 

Those pics are just pure porn


----------



## mosoboh

Daytona!


----------



## Garduna

AV272 said:


> Thanks again Hans
> 
> Those pics are just pure porn


 I came, I came!!!! :lol:


----------



## R5T

*UK-Spec Audi TTRS Photo Gallery*


----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T

http://www.autocar.co.uk/CarReviews/Fir ... RS/241355/


----------



## mosoboh

R5T said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXFW6J5awKU


did anyone else experience problems with the noise of the vid? :?


----------



## mosoboh

R5T said:


> http://www.autocar.co.uk/CarReviews/FirstDrives/Audi-TT-2.5-RS/241355/


the article was a bit harsh on the roadster's, But they completley isolated the coup from the discussion? Would like to see a review on the coupe.... a clear review, from a reliable source. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Garduna

so what did the japanese guy say about the ttrs >_>


----------



## Blaven11

Garduna said:


> so what did the japanese guy say about the ttrs >_>


He said this is best TT ever and to disregard all negative reviews. People will find it luverly to drive and should book a test drive when possible. The audio was bad but there was something about finding the bloke who fitted his crash helmut & come the revolution.......! :wink:


----------



## R5T




----------



## Nem

Anyone heard if any of the UK dealers are doing anything this weekend for the official dealer launch?


----------



## Quozl

Just got off the phone from my dealer and here is the info all Australian members have been waiting for, straight from head office to you. These are the numbers as quoted to me so please don't attack the messenger, waiting to hear whether they will offer the black sports exhaust option and removing the speed limiter / engine carbon package.

Audi TTRS *Australian* Pricing and Specifications

$139,000.00 Plus On Road Costs

$149,115.00 Drive Away

Build starts 36 week of 2009 for delivery 16 weeks later (early 2010) taking orders now.

*Standard Items above TTS spec*

Turbo charged 5 Cylinder Engine

5 spoke 19 Inch alloy wheel

DVD Nav, with no cost option choice of a 6 stacker CD or Audi Music Interface

RS Seats as standard with no cost option of electric sports seats

Magnetic Ride suspension standard

Short Shift

Hill Hold Assist

*Optional Extra Items*

5 spoke 19 Inch Titanium wheel $255.35

Tyre Pressure Monitoring $200.00

Anti Theft Alarm $847.00

Aluminium Styling Pack $1980.00

Black Styling for front grill $900.00

High Beam Assist $320.00

Metallic Paint $1377.00

Adaptive Lights $780.00

Bose Sound $1377.00

LED Interior Light Package $318.00

TV (Digital tuner) $2290.00

Voice Control (phone) $940.00

Electric Sports Seats (delete RS seats) $NCO

Seat Heating (only for Electric Sports Seats) $900.00

Extended Leather package $960.00

Cheers Al


----------



## Nem

Quozl said:


> Just got off the phone from my dealer and here is the info all Australian members have been waiting for...


Mag ride and RS seats as standard.

But that on the road price seems to work out about £71,000


----------



## Quozl

Nem said:


> Quozl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone from my dealer and here is the info all Australian members have been waiting for...
> 
> 
> 
> Mag ride and RS seats as standard.
> 
> But that on the road price seems to work out about £71,000
Click to expand...

Luxury Car tax is a large portion of the premium here unfortunately 

Cheers Al


----------



## conneem

RS seats and Nav as standard is more like the spec it should have had really.



Nem said:


> But that on the road price seems to work out about £71,000


With todays exchange rate I paid nearly 50,000 for my 2.0T and I'm only about 200 miles west of you 

Any way another nice HD vid from the tube


----------



## jaymaf

Nice Sound !


----------



## jammyd

Daytona for sale on Pistonheads ummm....http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/1062508.htm


----------



## mosoboh

they r a bit pricy for uk, arent they? considering this one doesnt have the RS seats....


----------



## Nem

Going for a test drive tomorrow


----------



## Garduna

Nem said:


> Going for a test drive tomorrow


let us know how it goes. we want a very descriptive review! 8)


----------



## R5T

Garduna said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going for a test drive tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> let us know how it goes. we want a very descriptive review! 8)
Click to expand...

And pictures.


----------



## scoTTy

I've not read this whole thread so this might have been mentioned but I just had a quick look at the brochure and some of the option prices are crazy.

We all know that the price increase for an RS is disproportional but you'd expect the options to be a similar price across the Audi models... wouldn't you?

e.g. Bluetooth - just the hands free kit is £240. On the A4 the same thing is just £100.

I guess they see the people who are getting an RS as an easy touch to get more dosh out of. :?


----------



## AV272

Nem said:


> Quozl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone from my dealer and here is the info all Australian members have been waiting for...
> 
> 
> 
> Mag ride and RS seats as standard.
> 
> But that on the road price seems to work out about £71,000
Click to expand...

That's right my friend, welcome to a part of the World where car enthusiasts have to pull their hair out making the decision to buy a nice prestige car 

Even an optioned TTS here can cost 50,000 pounds or try 150,000 pounds for an R8 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## R5T

A full options TT RS cost ± 100.000,- Euro's in the Netherlands with a base price of 76.990,- Euro's


----------



## R5T

Movie with TT RS in it.


----------



## R5T

Like the smell summer's first cut grass, a sound can bring you back to an exact point in history with a jolt so startling it staunches the breath in your lungs. Turn the key, blip the throttle, get rolling, find second then third gear. Squeeze a bit of throttle and wake up the boost. Surf up through the two thousands, then the threes, on around the dial to the red-line. I'm back in one of the first properly quick cars I ever drove, the magical 1989 Audi Quattro 20V.

The engine in the new TT RS has nothing material to do with that old warhorse. There are no parts in common, only the layout - five cylinders, four valves per cylinder and a huge turbo. The old engine had 220 hp, the new one 340. This one is mounted transversely instead of longitudinally, and the aluminum-bodied TT body is night-and-day different from the galvanized-steel Quattro.










But those Audi RS engineers must be just as sentimental as I am. They thought it worth spending hundreds of hours of development time working on the intake and exhaust to make sure the TT RS sounds spookily like the 20V Quattro. It's a deep subversively jazz-funk rhythm at low revs, solidifying and harmonizing and polishing itself smooth as it picks up speed and voice. Lift the throttle and there's a wry little chuckle from the wastegate; get back on the pedal and it doesn't waste an instant in getting back the groove.

Blimey, hasn't the TT come a long way? About half as far back along the conveyor belt of memory as the 1989 20V Quattro is the original 1998 tt. Its shape altered everything, but its MkIV Golf suspension meant wasn't the sports car Audi wanted us to believe. I liked it well enough, but couldn't ignore the nagging truth: It was style over substance. That was then, this is now. Here's a TT that might just be fit to stand alongside the ur-Quattro - an eighties hero with an iron will and nerves of steel, a car that was definitely substance over style.

The TT RS definitely has the raw material. The MkII TT is a vastly better car than the original, thanks to a lighter body, better weight distribution and more sophisticated suspension. Now imagine the possibilities of Audi's RS squad getting to work on it. The people who gave us the RS4 and RS8.










Using a five-cylinder wasn't merely the choice of a bunch of sentimentalists. There are sound engineering reasons. The 90-degree V6 supercharged engine from the S4 wouldn't fit. The narrow-angle V6 out of the TT 3.2 could have been turbo'd, but the resulting lump would have been too heavy. A compact 2.5-liter five just seemed right. And given the colossal number of engines in the VW/Audi Group, a little creative cut'n'paste found the RS guys what they wanted. They took the block from the US-market five-cylinder Jetta, modified it to within an inch of its life, then dressed it up with a modified version of the cylinder head and turbo from the RS6's horizon- munching V10 (which of course has two of each).

Torque spews out like floodwater: the whole nine yards can be had from well below 2,000 rpm to well beyond 5,000. It's so strong it'd reduce a DSG gearbox to tears. A six-speed manual is all you're allowed, and its shift is a little on the notchy side.

The TT RS's gears are stacked meaningfully tight and the Autobahn's showing us a brief window in the traffic. Brief but, in a car like this, worth a punt. We're at 100-ish mph, so fourth's the gear to get us accelerating. There's pretty serious shove here, as you might imagine from a fairly light, fairly low- drag little 340 hp grenade of a car. fourth gear winds itself out to the 6,800rpm redline in very short order. finally, fifth gets its moment of glory. We sail up to 150-plus. The car's alive to the steering but cool-hand stable.










Normally that'd be game over. You'd hit the 155 mph speed limiter, slip into sixth and keep your mind focused on a point half-a-mile down the road, analysing every potential series of events that might lead to someone moving out into your lane at a speed nearly 100mph slower than yours. (Also bearing in mind that to slow from 100 mph to 55 demands your brakes dissipate 2.1 times as much kinetic energy as it takes to go from 100 to zero.)

But today it's not like that. You have to aim your eagle gaze even further ahead, because this particular TT RS has a delete-option box ticked. The one that nullifies the 155 mph limiter. Instead i saw the speedo up to 175. It got there without wasting a moment, and once there it still felt like it was born to it.










Every RS Audi has had something pretty plum for motorization. From the 315 hp five-cylinder in the original Porsche-assembled RS2 through a twin-turbo V6, a twin-turbo V8, a twin- turbo V10, and the recently deceased RS4's crazy rev-happy V8, there's not a duffer among the lot of them. But the record on handling has been a little more mixed. Some of RS's cars (R8, RS4) are sensational in bends, others have been technically faultless but as one-dimensional as a length of cord.

The RS squares up to any corner without flinching. You never have to nanny it over bumps or hold its hand if the surface changes. Audi says it can throw most of the torque to the back wheels, but however much you flap at the throttle you can never make it feel as rear-endy you can with an R8. Nor is it as delicate and talkative as a Cayman, or as playful as a 370Z. But it certainly isn't inert or terminally undeersteery, especially not if you back off a little then give it all the beans. And you can invest huge trust in it, which is a very nice quality in a 340 hp sports car on a greasy day.

The RS is Cayman S money, and a 370Z has nearly the same power for about $18k less. Still, AWD is an asset, and like any Audi it's beautifully turned out. Special RS dress-up in the cabin includes areas of leather perforated with a repeating tessellated TT, the perforations revealing light fabric beneath. The semi-race seats are plain wonderful.










There's also a show-off rear spoiler, but you can have the normal TT's disappearing item. And guess what, that's just as aerodynamically effective as the fixed wing. Although now that I come to think of it the original Quattro had a big old plank bolted to its trunk-lid too. I guess there's nothing wrong with a bit of nostalgia. All we need now is a tape deck for the Stone Roses album.

Forbiden Fruit: Audi TT RS - Top Gear US


----------



## Garduna

Thanks for the post. seems like top gear usa journalist enjoyed the overall package and performance of the TT RS.

Nem, how was the test drive of the TT RS????


----------



## R5T




----------



## der_horst

an identical one should be located in györ at this time, tagged with 'missing parts, assembly halted'. mine


----------



## R5T

der_horst said:


> an identical one should be located in györ at this time, tagged with 'missing parts, assembly halted'. mine


What missing parts. ???


----------



## der_horst

my dealer couldn't see what it was, that info is not supplied by audi. was a bit surprised as well, as i wouldn't call my spec extraordinary...


----------



## mosoboh

der_horst said:


> my dealer couldn't see what it was, that info is not supplied by audi. was a bit surprised as well, as i wouldn't call my spec extraordinary...


on another thread in this forum some one posted a shortage with bucket seat... Did you order them?


----------



## rustyintegrale

[quote="mosoboh"on another thread in this forum some one posted a shortage with bucket seat... Did you order them?[/quote]

Hijacking again sorry,

Didn't see you in Cyprus mate but did see a gorgeous orange lambo cracking it into Agia Napa...

Also what are those bike races about on a Friday night? 

I want to move to Cyprus...


----------



## der_horst

mosoboh said:


> on another thread in this forum some one posted a shortage with bucket seat... Did you order them?


nope, but then i'd be afraid of getting the first tt-rs with tts seats  (the guy with the buckets ordered a tts and ended up with tt-rs seats as audi didn't have any other buckets avalable at that time )


----------



## Blaven11

der_horst said:


> mosoboh said:
> 
> 
> 
> on another thread in this forum some one posted a shortage with bucket seat... Did you order them?
> 
> 
> 
> nope, but then i'd be afraid of getting the first tt-rs with tts seats  (the guy with the buckets ordered a tts and ended up with tt-rs seats as audi didn't have any other buckets avalable at that time )
Click to expand...

It was me who posted the thread on the shortage of bucket seats. Recaro cannot keep up with the demand, hence those orders specifying the sports seats will get priority.


----------



## mosoboh

rustyintegrale said:


> [quote="mosoboh"on another thread in this forum some one posted a shortage with bucket seat... Did you order them?


Hijacking again sorry,

Didn't see you in Cyprus mate but did see a gorgeous orange lambo cracking it into Agia Napa...

Also what are those bike races about on a Friday night? 

I want to move to Cyprus... [/quote]
i apologise in advance as well :roll: 
Yeah was playing online COD.WAW been sitting at home most of the time.....  
the orange lambo is having probs over the weekend.... it was sent to the mechanics..... not ours but a friend of the family...
yes, Cyprus is growing but slowly slowly, and i dont blame u if u want to stay its getting nicer :wink:


----------



## R5T




----------



## mosoboh

like the colour combo..... suites it!


----------



## Paulimaxx

wooooorm woooooooorm (00:42) :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:






"black exhaust"


----------



## R5T

Paulimaxx said:


> wooooorm woooooooorm (00:42) :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "black exhaust"


*Awesome*


----------



## AV272

mosoboh said:


> like the colour combo..... suites it!


Totally agree !

That TT-RS looks great for such a combination of colours 

Is there another shot of pic 3 without the person in it ?? sorry if that's you Hans, but I want to see the whole back end of the car uninterrupted TIA.


----------



## R5T

AV272 said:


> Is there another shot of pic 3 without the person in it ?? sorry if that's you Hans, but I want to see the whole back end of the car uninterrupted TIA.


It's a italian female, and no there is no picture without her.


----------



## zorpas

R5T said:


> Paulimaxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> wooooorm woooooooorm (00:42) :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "black exhaust"
> 
> 
> 
> *Awesome*
Click to expand...

One of the best exhaust sounds ever


----------



## R5T

Wingless TT RS, i don't know something is missing IMHO.

http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/1209/pict09291.jpg
http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/4254/pict0932i.jpg
http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/6963/pict09341.jpg
http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/6341/pict09351.jpg
http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/7286/pict09361.jpg


----------



## TTRS Taff

I think the Spoiler sets it apart from the other TT's. It does look so much better when you see it for real.


----------



## Garduna

So fifth gear had a go with the TTRS and Jason was the one driving it. He feels that it's better than the Cayman! 8)





Review starts at 3:30


----------



## zorpas

The only thing I like more about the RS than my TTS is its front grill. Nothing else
On the TTS all the chrome parts on the front grill spoil the looks of the Audi rings but on the RS the grill looks more mean and serious. Also the all black colour on the grill of the RS suits the TT more than the all grey on the TTS


----------



## mosoboh

tsk, tsk, they should have got the aluminium pack for the black RS... would look better+ prefer the RS spoiler..... it gives the car its signature! would look better i reckon.


----------



## Ikon66

i love this angle of the mk2 without the spoiler - nice sleak rear


----------



## fuscobal

The review from 5th gear was a joke. He said nothing about the car's handling, braking, steering...He only said it's seriously fast and better than Cayman ! I have to waith for Top gear and Best Motoring !


----------



## Blaven11

fuscobal said:


> The review from 5th gear was a joke. He said nothing about the car's handling, braking, steering...He only said it's seriously fast and better than Cayman ! I have to waith for Top gear and Best Motoring !


Not sure it will appear on Top Gear. It's been reviewed in TG Mag with a good right up & given marking of 15/20. Thats praise indeed from them.


----------



## Garduna

Well it is true that we didn't get to see him with the TTRS on a track but I'm sure he knows what he's talking about. Plus I'm sure he was mainly referring to mainly road driving, not track or lapping. I'm also hoping it'll makes it's way to Top Gear, I really do!


----------



## R5T

View attachment 1


----------



## OJRovers

Sweet alloys - 20"s!


----------



## R5T

OJRovers said:


> Sweet alloys - 20"s!


You can reed the size on the tire. :wink:


----------



## graeme86

Here is a chipped one!

http://www.autobild.de/artikel/audi-tt-rs-von-mcchip-dkr_942506.html


----------



## fuscobal

Where can I see the exclusive colours for TT-RS (interior and exterior) ?..or are they out yet ?


----------



## R5T




----------



## jamiekip

Sepang does it for me.... looks really good


----------



## Garduna

Has there been a picture of the other blue yet??


----------



## mosoboh

lovely!


----------



## zorpas

Sepang blue and meteor grey seems like the perfect match for the RS. Perhaps the orange as well.
But I dont like at all the Ibis one on the RS. I love it on my TTS but not at all on the TT RS


----------



## R5T

zorpas said:


> Sepang blue and meteor grey seems like the perfect match for the RS. Perhaps the orange as well.
> But I dont like at all the Ibis one on the RS. I love it on my TTS but not at all on the TT RS


Its Daytone Grey not meteor.


----------



## jaymaf




----------



## R5T

jaymaf said:


>


Daytona on a TT-S, "Audi Exclusive colour" ?


----------



## jaymaf

Yes ! 8)


----------



## R5T

jaymaf said:


> Yes ! 8)


very nice.


----------



## jaymaf

Thanks !

Daytona is an amazing colour !


----------



## R5T

jaymaf said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Daytona is an amazing colour !


The best grey colour out there IMHO.
I'm more of a black colour kind of guy, but Daytona is second on my list.


----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T




----------



## mosoboh

R5T said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvE7XoP7XXE


damn! That was pedal to the metal! sounds AMAZING! 8)


----------



## mosoboh

http://www.girlracer.co.uk/motoring/roa ... drive.html

nice TT-RS review


----------



## mosoboh

i like this pic.... :lol:

if this is how the future mods are going to look like then... this is what i have to say.... :?


----------



## R5T

http://www.dailymotion.com/user/caradis ... 40-ch_auto


----------



## mosoboh

R5T said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/user/caradisiac/video/xa05jm_audi-tt-rs-25-turbo-340-ch_auto


the French know how to rev ey...


----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T

http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/4390/img007i.jpg
http://img102.imageshack.us/img102/1843/img008g.jpg
http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/1871/img009ppm.jpg
http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/5639/img010e.jpg
http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/5656/img011f.jpg

The sport suspension does not come good, to hard, un-comfortable.


----------



## fuscobal

The last review seems interesting being pretty technical but I don't understand a word in german


----------



## R5T




----------



## mosoboh

with tints! nice!


----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T

*UK TT RS* spotted in Hereford.


----------



## R5T

* TT RS spoilerless*.


----------



## Garduna

Love the pics of the Sport Quattro with the TTRS 

The TTRS wtihout the fixed spoiler is like a man without his manhood :?


----------



## hanzo

Garduna said:


> Love the pics of the Sport Quattro with the TTRS
> 
> The TTRS wtihout the fixed spoiler is like a man without his manhood :?


i disagree ...


----------



## mosoboh

Garduna said:


> Love the pics of the Sport Quattro with the TTRS
> 
> The TTRS wtihout the fixed spoiler is like a man without his manhood :?


i agree... it looks plain.... and the spoiler gives the RS signature


----------



## R5T

I.m not convinced either way. :?


----------



## mosoboh

R5T said:


> I.m not convinced either way. :?


lol


----------



## graeme86

How about just the two uprights without the cross piece then?


----------



## R5T

I see some pictures of the TT RS that i like the wing, then i see other picture's i dont like it.
And the white one without the wing looks there is something missing, but on the other hand it have clean line.
But every TT on the street without a rearwing i mostly like.
You could called it a dilemma.


----------



## mosoboh

R5T said:


> I see some pictures of the TT RS that i like the wing, then i see other picture's i dont like it.
> And the white one without the wing looks there is something missing, but on the other hand it have clean line.
> But every TT on the street without a rearwing i mostly like.


i agree with you, but still the fact remains.... the RS badge has to have something different in it... the wing separates it from the rest..... any tts or tt 3.2 or tt diesel can spec RS bodykit and without the wing... it will look exaclty like the RS.... but when u have the wing (although u can actually spec the wing as well) on the RS, that's what gives the signature of the RS.... the wing and the engine the brakes and seats..... spec those and u have an RS.


----------



## R5T

http://www.321auto.com/Diapo/Audi-TT_RS-Coupe-643.asp


----------



## GoYoghurt

Have anybody been in contact with McChip / Zip-Tuning about there software upgrade for Audi TT-RS?
I have sent 2-3 emails to both companies without any answer. I'm trying to figure out if this software can be done without leaving the car at there garage (Since i live in Sweden). Anybody know how that works?


----------



## R5T

GoYoghurt said:


> Have anybody been in contact with McChip / Zip-Tuning about there software upgrade for Audi TT-RS?
> I have sent 2-3 emails to both companies without any answer. I'm trying to figure out if this software can be done without leaving the car at there garage (Since i live in Sweden). Anybody know how that works?


I had email contact with answer.
Used this email adress: [email protected]


----------



## GoYoghurt

R5T said:


> GoYoghurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have anybody been in contact with McChip / Zip-Tuning about there software upgrade for Audi TT-RS?
> I have sent 2-3 emails to both companies without any answer. I'm trying to figure out if this software can be done without leaving the car at there garage (Since i live in Sweden). Anybody know how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> I had email contact with answer.
> Used this email adress: [email protected]
Click to expand...

Thanks.
Will try that one.


----------



## fuscobal

...and a pretty positive review > http://msn.cbg.ie/NewCars/Articles.aspx?articleid=931

...and here comes Sportec with stage 1 software for TT-RS > http://www.sportec.ch/page7523.html


----------



## blackraptor

any news about dsg?


----------



## R5T

blackraptor said:


> any news about dsg?


No, and most likely not comming in the near future.


----------



## Blaven11

fuscobal said:


> ...and a pretty positive review > http://msn.cbg.ie/NewCars/Articles.aspx?articleid=931
> 
> ...and here comes Sportec with stage 1 software for TT-RS > http://www.sportec.ch/page7523.html


Nice to see an honest opinion. Any reviews of the Roadster about?


----------



## fuscobal

> this also sounds like a technical review but it's in german.  Anyone cares to sum it up in english ?


----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T

Wingless.


----------



## fuscobal

TT-RS vs M3

http://66.196.80.202/babelfish/translat ... %2ftabelle


----------



## Blaven11

fuscobal said:


> TT-RS vs M3
> 
> http://66.196.80.202/babelfish/translat ... %2ftabelle


I understand the placement at the end but I don't understand how their marking is done?.


----------



## dwell159

Only our German friends now how all those points are coming from :lol:

Sure is - they like the RS engine better and the TT scores big in price and lower mpg's against the BMW's better handling and interior space...


----------



## fuscobal

Now, as this is an approximate translation from babelfish, can anyone tell me what "force development" and "run culture" mean ? (under "engine and transmission")


----------



## dwell159

Now, as this is an approximate translation from babelfish, can anyone tell me what "force development" and "run culture" mean ? (under "engine and transmission").

I would say how linear power delivery is over the rpm and how smooth the engine runs... :?


----------



## Blaven11

fuscobal said:


> Now, as this is an approximate translation from babelfish, can anyone tell me what "force development" and "run culture" mean ? (under "engine and transmission")


Sounds like a couple of new bands to me.


----------



## jaymaf

Frankfurt


----------



## fuscobal

Very nice colour but don't like that aluminium lips at all !


----------



## R5T

fuscobal said:


> Very nice colour but don't like that aluminium lips at all !


Ipanema Brown.


----------



## R5T




----------



## TTrich

sweet baby jesus that colour is horrible.


----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T

Audi TT RS Sepang Blue.


----------



## Garduna

TTrich said:


> sweet baby jesus that colour is horrible.


It's so funky! Not even a importcar fan would pick that colour >_<!!!


----------



## Toshiba

Sepang looks very flat in those pictures.


----------



## R5T

http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/evocarr ... tt_rs.html


----------



## Blaven11

R5T said:


> http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/evocarreviews/239629/audi_tt_rs.html


They've changed their tune haven't they!


----------



## R5T

Blaven11 said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/evocarreviews/239629/audi_tt_rs.html
> 
> 
> 
> They've changed their tune haven't they!
Click to expand...

But they hit the nail on the head: "It's a good Audi, but not a great drivers' car".

This engine in a R8 like car and you wipe the floor with everything in his class.


----------



## Blaven11

But they hit the nail on the head: "It's a good Audi, but not a great drivers' car".

This engine in a R8 like car and you wipe the floor with everything in his class.[/quote]

That's subjective. 'Evo' have never been particularly pro Audi.


----------



## R5T




----------



## 353S

Jeremy Clarkson: " I have to say the RS is epic"
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/dr...article6858693.ece?token=null&offset=0&page=1


----------



## Garduna

353S said:


> Jeremy Clarkson: " I have to say the RS is epic"
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/dr...article6858693.ece?token=null&offset=0&page=1


Ohh soo Jeremy Likes it! I'm quite surprised since he's never been a huge fan of the TT. :lol:


----------



## sTTranger

hey guys i have posted a topic on teh forum but think it might be better to ask my questin here, is the 20" rims on the ttrs guna be to uncomfortable with the rs bucket seats?


----------



## Pricy147

well......got me new TTRS Roadster on order for March 1st delivery on the new 2010 plate 

Can't wait!

Had a nightmare chosing the colour, and eventually settled on black paint, hood, and silver leather interior. Still half tempted to go for a custom colour to differentiate, and keep getting drawn to Lamborghini Yellow - but would need black leather to compliment. Also don't know how the chrome styling kit I have would look with yellow.

So - for now - sticking with black.

What are the staging kits out there like in terms of performance enhancement, cost, any additional styling?
Anyone recommend the extended warranty to 5 yrs / 90k miles?
Anyone recommend the top up insurance should the car ever get written off - £450 for 3 years, and if written off - they will top up the difference between the insurer payout, and what I paid for the car.

Also gone for a few extra's including titanium look 19" alloys, Through load facility, Bose and Ipod dock.

Insurance quotes aint been too bad - ~ £750 mark which sounded ok to me!


----------



## Garduna

Dude it's a TTRS. Go all out if you really want to be different!

Lambo Yellow, Black interior and remove chrome styling kit and get the black styling kit instead 8) 
MTM is developing something right now.


----------



## scoTTy

In the Evo reveiw it says :

"This shouldn't be the case because Audi claims the TT RS has the same four-wheel-drive system as the new, pleasingly neutral S4."

Are Audi claiming this? They're putting Torsen in the TT. Have I missed something? 

I'm thinking not. :?


----------



## R5T

The TT RS have Haldex 4 (like TT-S) and no Torsen like the new S4.
Two completely different systems, you can't do pirouettes with it (Haldex 4) in the dry.


----------



## scoTTy

Cheers.I thought not, Just jounalistic bollox.


----------



## R5T




----------



## Garduna

lol nice ad


----------



## Paulimaxx

another one from "MAXX Desgin" :wink:


----------



## R5T




----------



## sTTranger

wow r5t they look awsome


----------



## R5T

sTTranger said:


> wow r5t they look awsome


A lot more here Coupe' and Roadster.

http://www.duck-design.com/cartoon-cars ... ry&catid=4


----------



## sTTranger

thanks


----------



## kmpowell

20" Alloys now available to spec and order in the UK.


----------



## R5T

kmpowell said:


> 20" Alloys now available to spec and order in the UK.


Still no Titanium option though.


----------



## zmoke

I was today at DTM final at Hockenheim.
On Audi drivers parade there was atleast 25 TTRS's attending, coupes and cabrios three different colors.
If you had delay in delivery you wil get it soon, only one slow lap at racetrack


----------



## sTTranger

i ordered my 20" rims on my ttrs mid september.

Got my fingers crossed that i can get it before december

dave


----------



## 353S

R5T said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20" Alloys now available to spec and order in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> Still no Titanium option though.
Click to expand...

They are bi-colored... Titanium with a diamond cut face.


----------



## R5T

353S said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20" Alloys now available to spec and order in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> Still no Titanium option though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are bi-colored... Titanium with a diamond cut face.
Click to expand...

I know, but i like all Titanium better.


----------



## R5T

http://www.autogespot.com/nl/viewcars.p ... type=TT-RS


----------



## sTTranger

hey guys

ive noticed that no one has the tt rs with the 20" rims


----------



## R5T

sTTranger said:


> hey guys
> 
> ive noticed that no one has the tt rs with the 20" rims


You could not order them yet.


----------



## MP

Stockport Audi have a roadster in Suzuka Grey in at the moment, worth a look if anyones passing, looks good! I know Ibis is popular, but Suzuka looks so much better!

On the detail sheet it said £490 for metallic paint, I thought it was exclusive? £52,000 though, will have to sell a my liver and a kidney to afford it!


----------



## 353S

MP said:


> Stockport Audi have a roadster in Suzuka Grey in at the moment, worth a look if anyones passing, looks good! I know Ibis is popular, but Suzuka looks so much better!
> 
> On the detail sheet it said £490 for metallic paint, I thought it was exclusive? £52,000 though, will have to sell a my liver and a kidney to afford it!


Suzuka is a standard color for the TTRS and R8 only! All other models it is considered Exclusive.


----------



## jaymaf

R8 V10 only, not V8 !


----------



## R5T




----------



## sTTranger

nice video, i luv the sound


----------



## mosoboh

R5T said:


> http://www.vimeo.com/7420516


lovely vid!


----------



## Arne

R5T said:


> http://www.vimeo.com/7420516


Very nice video. And have a look at 1 min 46 secs. There you see the 4. gen Haldex quattro at work when he do a quick start from standstill. Skidmarks and smoke from the rear but nothing from the front.... :wink:


----------

